# Any Relaxed Heads Using Wen?



## marta9227 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been looking at the Wen infomercials with interest, and read a lot of good things on the boards- but it seems everyone that posts about it is natural- or am I missing a thread? Are their any relaxed heads out there using Wen? If so, how have you fared with it? Thanks in advance! God bless!


----------



## Toy (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm Relaxed and have been using it for a long time the Wen fig and I love it,it keeps my hair moisturized soft and Mangeable couldn't be without it Love it Forever a Staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

I Will Be This Fall!  I probably won't use it 'exclusively' but it's in my Arensal of Products.  Fig, Pomegrante & Sweet Almond.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2011)

I do.  I've been using Wen for a bit now (several years) and I love the Fig.
It's one of a few staples.


----------



## KPH (Aug 22, 2011)

Fig head here but I suggest clarifying before using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

KPH said:


> Fig head here but I suggest clarifying before using it.


 
KPH  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2011)

KPH said:


> Fig head here but I suggest clarifying before using it.



I have never clarified prior to using Wen and it works just fine.  Maybe it's because I don't use a lot of products on my hair.  Do you use a lot of product on your hair KPH?


----------



## iwantmyglory (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't but I've been considering as well.  But, now I have a BKT and I don't know if his poos/products are sulfate and sodium free.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

WEN was the only product line I used for over a year when I was relaxed. It was the only thing that kept my hair managable, but I didn't like Fig at all. Tea Tree and Lavender were the bomb.


----------



## KPH (Aug 22, 2011)

january noir said:


> I have never clarified prior to using Wen and it works just fine.  Maybe it's because I don't use a lot of products on my hair.  Do you use a lot of product on your hair KPH?



I use to when i was jumping on bandwagons and then I washed with a clarifying shampoo and conditioned with wen and then after that I was always using wen with just a leave in and a little oil and my hair is flourishing.  Before clarifying and using Wen I just felt like I was adding a thick conditioner to my hair and with all the other junk I had put on it my hair was hard.  Fig does it all for me now with a little oil sealing the goodness.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 22, 2011)

GREAT! never any problems. I've used sweet almond mint, and fig.

My mother has been using WEN for a year straight and i swear it has turned her hair around completely. She's not even a hair freak like me....but her hair is getting longer and its shinier and WEN is all she uses


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm definitely interested. Where is the best place to purchase WEN?


----------



## Shelew (Aug 22, 2011)

Awe man I thought I have found my staples and y'all are tempting me to go try yet something else again!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2011)

iwantmyglory said:


> I haven't but I've been considering as well.  But, now I have a BKT and I don't know if his poos/products are sulfate and sodium free.



iwantmyglory You can find the list of ingredients at www.chazdean.com.   I tried to copy and paste from the site, but you can't.

The cleansers are made with primarily natural ingredients, and they don't contain sodium laurel sulfate or other damaging detergents found in shampoos. Rather than lathering, they create smooth foam when mixed with water.


----------



## vevster (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going back to WEN this week. Will clarify first.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a Wen head as well.....Fig user and have been using it exclusively for quite some time now. My hair is in great shape.

Also for those who color there hair this helps your color staying longer especially if you wash your hair quite frequently.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to try it out this Fall/Winter. 

I can't promise I'll use it exclusively as I have a couple other Cowash Conditioners I'll be using i.e. Oyin Honey Hemp and some others.

But I do plan to use WEN. When I open one, I will use that Bottle(s) consistently w/o rotating, so I can get a true feel for the product.


----------



## hothair (Aug 22, 2011)

I use it a few times a month (being that I only wash and DC 4x) its great especially when you get to the stretching stage, gives an extra oomph


----------



## MissKimDoll (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been dying to use this I have heard great reviews I have a question for those who use it though 

Are you using from the ethnic hair line or the regular products?


----------



## hothair (Aug 23, 2011)

Didn't even realise they had an ethnic line, I use the regular stuff


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 27, 2011)

Where is the best place to purchase WEN products? I want to try the Fig line; it seems like the prices varies on different websites.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2011)

I use Wen Fig Hair Cleanser Exclusively and before that I was using Hair One Hair Cleanser exclusively. I have also used Wen Sweet Almond Mint.

I have a Gallon of Wen Fig and use it everytime I clean my hair. I have another gallon coming soon. I LOVE WEN! I use their oils too


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 27, 2011)

Relaxed haired 12, users, I was also wondering what WEN products are must haves (aside from the cleansing conditioner)? While browsing, I've seen different sets with different products and would much prefer to get the right products in a set or individually rather than having 1 or 2 necessities and 3 or more items that won't do much for me. I'm wondering about the oils, remoist DC, styling creme, texture balm, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll be using WEN Cleansing Conditioners this Fall/Winter.  I have Fig, Sweet Almond Mint, and Pomegrante.  I haven't bought the Re-Moist or the Oils.  I'll start off with these and see how/if I like them.


----------



## n_vizion (Aug 27, 2011)

WEN user here! I used to cleanse with Hair One exclusively but I'm really enjoying WEN fig.  I didn't care much for the Sweet Almond.
I wrote a review post comparing the two.
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2011/06/hair-one-vs-wen-battle-of-all-battles.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2011)

n_vizion  Nice Review.  Thanks for Posting it.  I have several packs of Hair One Olive another Poster sent me a while back (which I keep forgetting about) I'll use these up too.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 28, 2011)

I had WEN Sweet Almond and didn't like it. I Tangled my hair something serious. Tried Hair One Olive Oil and that was okay. My hair didn't tangle with it. I want to try WEN Fig.


----------



## VictoriaRaquel (Aug 29, 2011)

I LOVE Wen Fig! It's become a staple for me. I have the conditioning cleanser and the replenishing mist. Ordered both from Amazon. I also have Hair One Olive Oil, it works well, but no where near as good as my Wen.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I use WEN cleansing conditioners - Fig, Lavendar, and Tea Tree. 

My favorite is Lavendar.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 10, 2011)

I just used WEN-FIG. I had no ideal this stuff was that great it surpass my expectation. Prior to using it I had plan to use One & Only argaon oil deep conditioner after I used WEN.  Well I didn't even need it. I section my hair in three sections. Rinsed the back section and applied WEN and comb it through-I never have been able to comb my new growth while shampooing. Followed the same steps with the rest of my hair.

 Immediately felt the cool sensation on my scalp. After about  several minutes I rinsed 
my hair within the same parts. My new growth was very soft and manageable and I was able to comb from root to the ends. After this I decided I didn't need the other DC. WEN  did it all. 

I used a little as a leave in and used oil to seal. 

This stuff is great. It made a great first impression to me. I will be ordering again. Stretching will be so easy with WEN.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been using Wen since before I joined the board.  Actually, it was a search for Wen and 'black hair' that initially led me here. Wen is the only reason I can stretch without my hair tangling into a million ssk's.  I started using it while I was relaxed bone-straight and it really turned around the health of my hair.  I personally prefer the Cucumber Aloe but I never hear anyone mention it.  I have the Re-moist as well.


----------



## candita (Sep 21, 2011)

i'm in the process of converting to a WEN only girl. I got the WEN fig cleansing conditioner and styling cream, plus the sweet almond mint texture balm and re-moist. The re-moist is amazing but expensive as a mother, so I don't use it *too *often.

I also use the hair oils, which are amazing. I'm trying to be WEN only (no other moisturizers, hair products) to see how my hair really handles the WEN and see if it really improves its health. So far, so good!


----------



## fatimablush (Oct 31, 2011)

i did a roller set using Wen on damp hair and sprayed my concoction of rose water and castor oil with a little Biotera leave in conditioner from Sally's that i use as a setting lotion.
i took one roller out and my hair is so soft and moisturized.

i can't wait until tomorrow. to take out these rollers.


----------



## questionable (Nov 1, 2011)

How did I miss this...great thread ladies !


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Nov 1, 2011)

before I started transitioning I used WEN-fig and loved it! I may go back to it exclusively for an easy cleanse/condition combo after I'm fully natural.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the WEN Ginger Pumpkin???

I want to start using WEN, but I'm not sure which one I'll buy first....:scratchch


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

sunnieb GET it, get it get it get it 
:gotroasted:


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2011)

JJamiah - look at cha!  Tryin' to turn me into a PJ!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 6, 2011)

sunnieb

No way I want you to come ova to the WEN side LOL

It is so worth getting I do believe


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 27, 2011)

Still trying to decided which WEN to buy.  I'm getting one next week.....


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

Lawd I've resisted buying wen for so long but y'all talking about moist rollersets using it as a leave in got me really curious!

Off to research


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 27, 2011)

*covers ears*
*rocks back and forth*
Nooo... I will not be influenced


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

Y'all the cost changes my mind everytime. I just can't do it


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2011)

My boss just gave me a bottle of the Fall Ginger Pumpkin WEN conditioner as a gift!  :woohoo:

Guess it's good that I let her know how much I'm into haircare.  WEN is all she uses.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 29, 2011)

sunnieb that's awesome!  Let me know if you love it!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 29, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> My boss just gave me a bottle of the Fall Ginger Pumpkin WEN conditioner as a gift! :woohoo:
> 
> Guess it's good that I let her know how much I'm into haircare. WEN is all she uses.
> 
> Sent from my Comet


 
WOW What A Nice Boss   

You go Girl


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 30, 2011)

bebezazueta, JJamiah 

I LOVE it!!!!!

I cowashed with it tonight and I'm airdrying now.  Here's what I did:

*Saturated my hair like no tomorrow.  

*I used PLENTY of the conditioner and coated my hair from root to tip.

*Using my shower comb, I combed through my relaxed hair only - I didn't disturb my newgrowth just yet.

*I massaged and rubbed my scalp.  By this time, I had a nice tingly feeling on my scalp.

*Then I put on a plastic cap and took care of my other shower duties.

*The rinsing step was a breeze!  It was like I had no newgrowth (I'm almost 8 weeks post).

My hair feels amazing!  It's so bouncy and feathery!!!  

Yea for WEN!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting Ready to Pull the Trigger on a 16 ounce Vanilla Mint!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 30, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> bebezazueta, JJamiah
> 
> I LOVE it!!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh no!  Looks like I'll be taking the plunge. I can't ignore sunnieb JJamiah Toy beautiful relaxed wen heads. Le sigh. I just bought a load of hair stuff. So I'll get some the new year.


----------



## Toy (Nov 30, 2011)

bebezazueta,Go head take the plunge...You will love it,just like us LOL.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 30, 2011)

Still loving my Ginger Pumpkin; just bought a back up before it'll be gone. Whomever tries the Vanilla Mint, let us know what you think when you can! I like the idea of a Vanilla Mint scent, but if the formula is anything like Sweet Almond Mint, I'll pass.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 1, 2011)

I just ordered the QVC WEN deal mentioned in the other thread.  I am totally sold on this product! 

I worked out on my treadmill this morning and my WEN-treated hair is holding steady like a champ!  Still bouncy, light, and fabulous!  

Ya'll should see me dramatically flipping my hair whenever someone asks me a question.  I can't help it! 

Here's a quick pic of my hair today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## niqu92 (Dec 1, 2011)

yall im at my wits end with my hair
its always dry and breaking no matter what i do.
i wanted to try wen but because of the price i was like let me try hair one instead. The first 2 times i tried hair one i loved it but the 3rd and 4th time it made my hair tangeled,dry,and crispy/crunchy

i seriously need to find a staple i just want to stick with one product line. *sigh* so i think im going to take the plunge for wen but the price just makes me  
i got $200 for my bday and i was gonna spend it on shoes but i guess i'll spend it on wen lol.So which one would u ladies recommend the most


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @bebezazueta, @JJamiah
> 
> I LOVE it!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

sunnieb I AM SUPER FRIGGIN happy you got to try it. I am so happy. I love this stuff!   I am so glad you like it. Whew Hew 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting Ready to Pull the Trigger on a 16 ounce Vanilla Mint!


IDareT'sHair, look who is watching it live right now. LOL I am waiting till tomorrow one of the members on the qvc wen forum section said it would come out tomorrow or later this week as a solo debut  

I am ready, GOT MY FINGER READY to hit submit!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> yall im at my wits end with my hair
> its always dry and breaking no matter what i do.
> i wanted to try wen but because of the price i was like let me try hair one instead. The first 2 times i tried hair one i loved it but the 3rd and 4th time it made my hair tangeled,dry,and crispy/crunchy
> 
> ...


 
I definitely would start with fig niqu92


----------



## niqu92 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I definitely would start with fig @niqu92


 
hmmph if i buy this and it doesnt meet my expecations....im coming after every one of yall  
so from what ive read about wen so far its a shampoo  conditioner and leave-in all in one?therefore i dont have to use conditioner after i use wen? do you DC with wen also?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> IDareT'sHair, look who is watching it live right now. LOL I am waiting till tomorrow one of the members on the qvc wen forum section said it would come out tomorrow or later this week as a solo debut
> 
> I am ready, GOT MY FINGER READY to hit submit!



Say what now?  There's a WEN forum on QVC?  

*takes note*


Sent from my Comet


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Say what now? There's a WEN forum on QVC?
> 
> *takes note*
> 
> ...


 

Yeah not as active as this forum but they do let out information. When Ginger pumpkin was out a week the girls already new about Vanilla Mint  So I have been waiting a long time LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> hmmph if i buy this and it doesnt meet my expecations....im coming after every one of yall
> so from what ive read about wen so far its a shampoo conditioner and leave-in all in one?therefore i dont have to use conditioner after i use wen? do you DC with wen also?


 
@niqu92 I don't DC with Wen.

I DC with my normal DC. BUT...... Wen LOL WHEN I need to wash and get, this does my hair great. 

I LOVE This stuff. I DO!!!! I have convinced, I mean highly pressured, Suggested this to lot of people, I wish you would have tried the Ginger Pumpkin but Vanilla Mint is voted to be almost as Awesome, I can't speak for Vanilla Mint YET, I own Fig (and Ginger Pumpkin) and I do like it alot.

IF YOU Really WANT TO GET Fancy Get 613 and I heard you'll curl your toes LOL  @Coffee LOL


----------



## vevster (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm relaxed and use tea tree and fig. I clarify every two months w/ ojon clarifying poo which I


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 1, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> *covers ears*
> *rocks back and forth*
> Nooo... I will not be influenced



Raspberry

BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT! BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT! BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT! BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT! BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT! BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT! BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!  BUY IT!



sunnieb you know you aint right at all 

I caaann't.  I told myself I can't buy more products than I can realistically use up.   (plus I have Black Friday packages comin through ) I'm in recovery, I swear..


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^LOL!  I held out for as long as I could!  I couldn't take all of these WEN threads.  Then my boss up and gives me a FREE bottle and now I'm hooked.

Girl, you know LHCF will have you broke than a mug! 

_***psst!  But WEN is the bomb for real tho'!***_


----------



## niqu92 (Dec 1, 2011)

i was about to buy it but i just cant guys im very cheap and it breaks my heart for me to spend $40 for a hair product  

and on amazon the fig has like 3.8 stars for the amount im spending it better be at least a 4.5 lol so noope im not giving in


----------



## ProfectivGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I am and I love the conditioner...I didnt pay for it though lol

No Matter Of You're Relaxed, Natural, or Texturized We Are All Beautiful Black Women...And It Doesn't Get Any Better Than That!


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 1, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^LOL!  I held out for as long as I could!  I couldn't take all of these WEN threads.  Then my boss up and gives me a FREE bottle and now I'm hooked.
> 
> *Girl, you know LHCF will have you broke than a mug!*
> 
> _***psst!  But WEN is the bomb for real tho'!***_



Sho will 

The closest I'm getting to Wen right now is this Hair One sample I got from Sally's lol..


----------



## shmmr (Dec 1, 2011)

I just ordered the qvc one day deal - I hope I like it all. I guess if there are any that I don't like I could always resell it . But something tells  me I'll like it. This and my new lengthcheck tshirt are my Christmas presents. Then I'm joining a challenge and the new year is mine!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 3, 2011)

I was planning on jumping in the shower and going to bed.  I got in there and that Fall Pumpkin Ginger called to me.  I WENned, now I'm sitting up having to airdry my hair while everyone is sleep.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT!


 

Raspberry

oke::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::gotroasted:


BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 3, 2011)

I finally gave into Wen last month and I love it! 
My only regret is that I didn't buy a bigger bottle.


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Dec 3, 2011)

When I was relaxed I looooovveeeddd Wen! It made my hair soo soft and it always smelled fabulous! Even though I am natural now, I have been eyeing the vanilla one and I may have to cop that.


----------



## Solitude (Dec 3, 2011)

shmmr said:


> I just ordered the qvc one day deal - I hope I like it all. I guess if there are any that I don't like I could always resell it . But something tells  me I'll like it. This and my new lengthcheck tshirt are my Christmas presents. Then I'm joining a challenge and the new year is mine!



You also have until Jan 31st to return items to QVC if you're unhappy.

I used Vanilla Mint last night and the smell and results were wonderful. I got the 5 cleansing creams and I'm going to take the plunge and order 613 as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2011)

My Vanilla Mint Shipped YAY! 

But I won't incorporate the WEN products into my Regimen until April-ish.

I wanna work on using up some other stuff through the Fall & Winter Months.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have used with great results on my relaxed hair.  I never had a problem with any residue being left in my hair.  I mainly like to use in the summer and i have used the cleansing cond. as a leave in as well it gave a nice wet curl.


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> oke::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::gotroasted:
> 
> 
> BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT! BUY IT



JJamiah  Imma schedule a Wen trial for February, I'd be dead wrong to buy another conditioner before then


----------



## GIJane (Dec 5, 2011)

Is Wen good for low porosity hair? If so, which one seems to be the most moisturizing?


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 5, 2011)

Uh oh, so an ad for Wen at $29.95 just popped up, plus 2 free gifts.. is that a good deal?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2011)

Got my WEN order from QVC today!  :woohoo:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 6, 2011)

Raspberry - how big is the WEN for that price?  I haven't seen the ad.


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 6, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry - how big is the WEN for that price?  I haven't seen the ad.



sunnieb I'm not sure but here's the special offer: http://www.wenhaircare.com/lp/formulas/?fragrance=fig&uci=US-CD-O-DI-MM-22162


----------



## krissyprissy (Dec 7, 2011)

The Wen products from the  pop-up ads will try to lock you in a autoship program. I prefer to purchase my Wen from QVC because they have the largeest selection at the best price. Sometimes I use flex pay on QVC if it's available.


----------



## krissyprissy (Dec 7, 2011)

GIJane said:


> Is Wen good for low porosity hair? If so, which one seems to be the most moisturizing?



Fig is the most moisturizing.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2011)

The Ads aren't bad I ordered form Guthey Ranker and had no issues canceling. The deal was awesome as well as I got to mix and match what ever I wanted. It is all based on what you get. Once I finish my Gallon of fig, My ginger Pumpkin and 613's, I will go back to GR and purchase it on a schedule especially for my Remoist Intensive treatments


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....

Trying to decide which WEN to use tonight....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2011)

My 2nd 16 ounce Vanilla Mint came today, so I have 2 of each (All 16 ounce) to 'Experiment' with:

2 Fig
2 Sweet Almond Mint
2 Pomegrante
2 Ginger Pumpkin
2 Vanilla Mint

I will use these May-September for Cowashing. Will continue to DC & Steam with a DC'er.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2011)

Ended up using the Winter Vanilla Mint.  My hair feels and smells wonderful!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 10, 2011)

My hair still smells like Vanilla Mint!  Definitely wearing my hair down and whipping it today!


----------



## Solitude (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, I missed out on 316...waited a day to purchase and it sold out. Oh, well. I have $60 more left in my pocket, so I'm not mad or anything lol.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 17, 2011)

I used Sweet Almond Mint tonight.  It's not as fragrant as the Winter Vanilla Mint or the Fall Pumpkin, but it still detangled my hair just like the others.   

I noticed that I don't have to use my Mane n Tail detangler when I use WEN.  However, when I dc'd with Motions CPR on Wednesday, I had to use it.  I'm beginning to understand why WEN is so dang expensive.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 19, 2011)

I WENned again tonight with Sweet Almond Mint.  My hair is in love.. 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 31, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^LOL!  I held out for as long as I could!  I couldn't take all of these WEN threads.  Then my boss up and gives me a FREE bottle and now I'm hooked.
> 
> Girl, you know LHCF will have you broke than a mug!
> 
> _***psst!  But WEN is the bomb for real tho'!***_



If this wash goes well tonight, I may be hooked. It is the commercials that I cant take. They come on every minute. I even buckled down and was gonna buy my self the set for Christmas and here comes my co-worker (bless her heart) with a bottle.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 31, 2011)

I still haven't jumped on this bandwagon and I'm shocked!  LOL!  If I reach my final goal of HL next year, then I'll treat myself to some?  Stay tuned . . .


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 9, 2012)

I used the Pomegranate tonight and it melted through my 14 weeks post newgrowth.  I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm trying Wen Winter Vanilla Mint for the first time tonight. Actually, this is my first time trying Wen at all...hope it comes out well.


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm so tempted to try this


----------



## bluevalentine (Jan 21, 2012)

i got a sample of the sweet almond mint one, used it as a leave in, now airdrying my hair.  my newgrowth feels soooo soft and moisturized. i feel a purchase coming on....


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrismiss - did you try the Winter Vanilla Mint yet?  This is my favorite WEN flavor so far!  The smell is divine!


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 21, 2012)

@ SunnieB- yes, I tried it....and I think I love the results. Let me explain: i did a pretty deep prepoo by steaming with a mixture of evoo, macadamia nut oil and a couple of other oils.  My hair was pretty saturated with oil. I did a 1st and 2nd cleanse with Wen per the directions and after rinsing my hair felt a little stripped(is this normal?). However, during the cleansing process, when the product was in my hair, my hair felt very soft and my scalp tingled. I even felt some tingling today. The scent was/is delish. I then deep conditioned with Paul Mitchell and rinsed...still my hair had a stripped feeling. I roller set my hair and dried under the Pibbs. That's when I felt the incredible softness of my hair. It also had/has alot of body. I'm 9 weeks post and my new growth feels nicely moisturized. My hair feels different but in a good way.

Now, a couple of questions:1) How do you  or can you deep condition with the Wen cleansing product? 2) Is the Remoist a must have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

@Chrismiss I don't like the sound of "Stripped"erplexed

@sunnieb @JJamiah @MzPrince @Coffee outspokenwallflower (And Others Of Course) Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair,  i agree. The feeling of my hair after rinsing the product out was not what I expected. However, the way my hair felt after it was dry was amazing. I will have a better idea once I try Wen "heads up", so to speak...without prepooing. I don't want to commit to saying that Wen produced the stripped feeling because the combination of oils I used to prepoo was also a first time experience. It could be that I was doing too many things @ once. So, i will see if the next cleansing produces the same results.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 22, 2012)

Chrismiss said:


> IDareT'sHair,  i agree. The feeling of my hair after rinsing the product out was not what I expected. However, the way my hair felt after it was dry was amazing. I will have a better idea once I try Wen "heads up", so to speak...without prepooing. I don't want to commit to saying that Wen produced the stripped feeling because the combination of oils I used to prepoo was also a first time experience. It could be that I was doing too many things @ once. So, i will see if the next cleansing produces the same results.



Chrismiss I do agree with you the vanilla mint makes my hair feel different too. Like that squeaky clean feeling without the squeak. I dc with steam after the cleansing process so that helps soften it up but even when roller setting I am extra gentle with my hair. But after my hair is dry it's banging all week pretty much. It is because of these results that I brought 2 more bottles of it b/4 it's gone. 

I have tried a few of the flavors, sweet almond mint was my first, and least favorite after using fig.  But, now as I am typing this the reason why was because fig left my hair softer then sweet almond mint.  Which left my hair feeling similar to how the vanilla mint does so I may give it a try again.  Right now I have it in my shower and use it as a shave cream, so I will see. 

I alternate between fig, pomegranate, spiced pumpkin and now vanilla mint. I like spiced pumpkin the best but that is almost gone and it supposedly won't be back til later in the year.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2012)

Chrismiss said:


> Now, a couple of questions:1) How do you  or can you deep condition with the Wen cleansing product? 2) Is the Remoist a must have?



Chrismiss - I only use WEN to cowash with.  Yes, you can dc with it.  I've read of some other ladies who do, so I hope they chime in.

I'm still surprised at how much my hair loves this product!  I never feel stripped though.  When I rinse, I just feel softness. 



Raspberry said:


> I'm so tempted to try this



Raspberry - come on and join us on the WEN train!  There's a seat open next to me!   You know you gonna buy some eventually.  You just need to come to terms with it and buy some!


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 22, 2012)

@bign 7....Ok, thanks for the feedback. Yes, it was a squeaky clean type of feeling to my hair. I also ordered fig, so I will try that when it arrives and see if there is a different feel to my hair.  From what everyone says, I'm expecting that my hair will be softer with the fig than with the WVM. Either way, Winter Vanilla Mint is a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2012)

@Chrismiss

I plan to use WEN strictly as a Cowash Conditioner.  

I also plan to keep my regular routine/regimen. 

So, we'll see. Hopefully, it performs as a decent cowash conditioner.


----------



## BGT (Jan 22, 2012)

I ordered some and it should be here Tuesday.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2012)

BGT - which ones did you order?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## ojemba (Jan 24, 2012)

This month I have a lill extra for hair product purchases so I'll be ordering the FIG to try it out. Im in a weave now but I'll use it as my cleanser every other week on my braids under the weave.


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 24, 2012)

I just received my order from QVC today which consists of the Fig cond. cleanser, the remoist and the replenishing spray. I don't think I need the spray, so I'm going to return that. But I do want to give the remoist a try. I'm going to use the Fig cleanser this week. By the by, my hair never felt coated, even as the days wore on. Reviews on other sites mentioned that their hair felt like it needed to be cleansed again after a couple of days. My hair doesn't feel like that. My hair also has maintained alot of body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2012)

Chrismiss

Thanks for keeping me posted.


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 25, 2012)

I opened the Wen Remoist that I received yesterday and it looked like some of it had been scooped out. I wanted to chalk it up to the shipping process but there was a big whole in the middle of the actual product when I opened the jar. At almost $60 bucks a jar, I wasn't feeling that. I called QVC and they are sending me another jar and they told me to just keep the one I have. I was dreading shipping this one back and waiting on another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanna see how I like the Cleansing Conditioners first, before I look at the Remoist.

I do have a couple of the Spritzs, (because I love to Spritz) that I haven't tried, but have never thought about the Remoist.

I think I have the: Fig & SAM Spritzs.


----------



## Chrismiss (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies:

Your last cleansing before getting a relaxer, do you use shampoo or Wen? Just curious...It's that time for me and I thought I read that some ladies shampoo(clarify) and do a protein treatment the week before getting the relaxer. 

Just an update...I didn't care for the Fig Cleanser. My hair felt better with the WVM. I didn't like the scent of the Fig either. Also, the remoist was a bust to me. I have better conditioners than that in my arsenal.


----------



## ackee walk (Feb 2, 2012)

so, i'm thinking of purchasing wen but can't seem to find a combo of all the products i want.

i want to purchase the cleansing conditioner, the replenishing mist and the remoist in fig.  who has the best deal in getting all three-- qvc, the wen official website, or elsewhere?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

I listed my WEN on the Exchange Forum (in case anyone is interested) all 16 ounce & new.

I have:

2 Sweet Almond Mint
1 Ginger Pumpkin
2 Pomegrante
2 Vanilla Mint


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 29, 2012)

I used my WEN Pomegranate tonight and I've really missed it!  My Garnier and HE are fine, but they can't really compare to my WEN!

I don't know if I can hold out until my next QVC shipment.  I don't even know when it's coming.....I think May or June??? 

Ugh!  Why is this stuff so expensive?  I guess because it works and the results are amazing.


----------



## BGT (Mar 8, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @BGT - which ones did you order?
> 
> Sent from my Comet



I ordered the $30 kit that came with the Sweet almond mint, DC, styling creme...etc. when i first used it, i was about 9 weeks post and it tangled in my hair horribly and it felt completely stripped.  I relaxed and used it again 1 week post and whoa what a difference! it was so soft and shiny and felt a bit thicker. i got another 30 day kit and came with a sample of lavender, which i just used. it made my hair so soft and detangled so easily. i lost such a small amount of hair while detangling. i'm sitting under the dryer now so i'm excited to see the final results.


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2012)

OK, that lavender is nice.  My hair is so soft and shiny!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chrismiss I don't like the sound of "Stripped"erplexed
> 
> @sunnieb @JJamiah @MzPrince @Coffee @outspokenwallflower (And Others Of Course) Any thoughts on that?


 
IDareT'sHair Just saw this post. I have never had any stripped feeling. I have had a blah feeling of not so great from some and okay from others and WOW dam that was awesome from another. LOL

I like the mix of FIG and Ginger pumpking, they are an awesome Duo.

I like FIg by itself.

I don't like Ginger Pumpkin by itself.
Sweet Almond Mint is okay.

I have the Vanilla Mint in my stash as well and can't wait to try it after my Fig/Ginger Pumpkin mix is done. 

I also have the Pomegrante  thanks to You know who  and I can't wait to try that either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

JJamiah

Girl, you know I got rid of my WEN Stash.  Tryin' to sell these last 2 16 ounce bottles of Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, I wish you would have tried the fig atleast.  I think you would have like it. It is good stuff. The Sweet Almond Mint wasn't bad though, just not as moisturizing as the Fig and definitely not as much as the FIG/Pumpkin Mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

JJamiah

Gurl...I chickened out!.....


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair awwww! 
It isn't bad at all, you didn't need to fear 

But I understand, I was afraid of the curlformers due to reviews, but I am SUPER excited that I tried them because I love them. Under the dryer right now with them in


----------



## candita (Mar 12, 2012)

I ordered the Gardenia Green Tea and the 613 cleanser. Time to seriously up my WEN Game. I'm in love with my Fig, Pomegranate and Ginger Pumpkin.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 28, 2012)

I shouldn't buy anything else.... BUT.... 

How are you guys using this? Exclusively as your cleansing product?

Im assuming you still have to use a moisture and protein DC if your hair needs it ei? 

Is it worth the price tag? This thing is so darn expensive.... Nothing compares?? Help a sista here.... lol


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2012)

I have never used WEN, but I used the Hair One knockoff from Sally's and it is AHMAZING!

One of my staples and its only $10



sunnieb said:


> I used my WEN Pomegranate tonight and I've really missed it!  My Garnier and HE are fine, but they can't really compare to my WEN!
> 
> I don't know if I can hold out until my next QVC shipment.  I don't even know when it's coming.....I think May or June???
> 
> Ugh!  Why is this stuff so expensive?  I guess because it works and the results are amazing.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one of the $10 samples that I bought for someone else and she didn't use it. I think I'm going to finally give it a try after my texlax this weekend.


----------



## sunnieb (May 23, 2012)

Is anyone signed up for the QVC auto-ship of WEN?  I wanted to see what flavors I'm supposed to receive next month, but can't find it on the website.

I guess it really doesn't matter since I'm going to use whatever they send!


----------



## divachyk (May 23, 2012)

Ladies be careful, there is some stating they experienced a bunch of shedding because of WEN. I don't have the site bookmarked since I sold off all my WEN. I know JJamiah uses it without issues but just a heads up if you start seeing unusual breakage.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (May 23, 2012)

So far so good over in these parts. It's not the sole product I used but it is the main product I use to CO wash during the week.


----------



## sckri23 (May 24, 2012)

I have wen but I haven't used it yet I have the whole kit with the texture balm, remoist and the styling cream.

I not in much of a hurry to use it cause my $1 conditioner (HAIRVITALIZE BALSAM &PROTIEN) I just bought 2 weeks ago from dollar tree is my new favorite and i'm not ready to change

My hair doesn't handle change well either

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## sckri23 (May 24, 2012)

I have wen but I haven't used it yet I have the whole kit with the texture balm, remoist and the styling cream.

I not in much of a hurry to use it cause my $1 conditioner (HAIRVITALIZE BALSAM &PROTIEN) I just bought 2 weeks ago from dollar tree is my new favorite and i'm not ready to change

My hair doesn't handle change well either

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 16, 2012)

@JJamiah: I'm interested in using Wen, but I'm the type to use an entire line exclusively (no mix-and-matching products).  The thing I love about the cleansing conditioner is that is can act as a cleanser, conditioner, and leave in all in one.  That price tag is killing me, but I can justify it if I'm replacing many other products with this one...

My question to you is: can I use Wen Fig to replace my shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in and use 613 as my DC?  How might that combo work in your opinion?


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 16, 2012)

Just received an e-mail from QVC that my 5 bottles of WEN are on the way!!! 

I didn't even look to see what flavors are coming.  I want to be surprised!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

Anybody using Summer Mango Coconut?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> @JJamiah: I'm interested in using Wen, but I'm the type to use an entire line exclusively (no mix-and-matching products). The thing I love about the cleansing conditioner is that is can act as a cleanser, conditioner, and leave in all in one. That price tag is killing me, but I can justify it if I'm replacing many other products with this one...
> 
> My question to you is: can I use Wen Fig to replace my shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in and use 613 as my DC? How might that combo work in your opinion?


 
Wow I never saw this mention erplexed
I hate that it only shows sometimes.

If you have any additional questions contact me again because I never saw this until now


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

MissBug21 did u ever try this combo? If so how did you like it?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jun 25, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Ladies be careful, there is some stating they experienced a bunch of shedding because of WEN. I don't have the site bookmarked since I sold off all my WEN. I know @JJamiah uses it without issues but just a heads up if you start seeing unusual breakage.




divachyk where did you read this? I'm concerned because i want to buy this product on Thursday to help with my shedding and breakage. 

Ladies have you experienced shedding when you started to use this product?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 25, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> @divachyk where did you read this? I'm concerned because i want to buy this product on Thursday to help with my shedding and breakage.
> 
> Ladies have you experienced shedding when you started to use this product?



@trendsetta25, I was participating in one of the threads on LHCF and seen some comment on it. I then googled and came across various reviews. Note: the current google search is from today. My decision was based on the search I conducted months ago when googling WEN shedding/hair loss.

I'm sure you'll find as many positive reviews as you will negative. I focused on the negative because I already have enough going on with my hair than to be worried with hair fall. 

JJamiah and others use WEN and can comment on this first hand. I have used WEN briefly and used the Hair One version from Sally's. I didn't experience excessive shedding but the various postings I read months ago indicated shedding was noticed over a period of time. I stopped using it for multiple reasons: it tangled my hair plus the thought of potential shedding was lingering in my mind. Those things together were just cause for me to not use it any more.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody using Summer Mango Coconut?



I'm trying this out tonight! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaria211 - I'm airdrying now and I the Summer Mango Coconut is another Wenner for me! 

It got my hair soft like the others and detangling was a breeze!  Bonus - it smelled like a snowcone!  I can't wait to wear my hair down tomorrow and smell coconuts and mango all day. 

I see another thread about this flavor.  I'll mention you in it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 26, 2012)

and Mango Coconut still sits on my dresser laughing at me. Telling me You'll not get to me until next year. HUH,,,,, The laughter continues.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 26, 2012)

My hair is airdrying soooooo soft!  Like a fluffy cloud~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jul 4, 2012)

any updates


----------



## sckri23 (Jul 6, 2012)

I tried wen for the first time today i used the cleasning conditioner now im doin the remoist dc.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 6, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> @divachyk where did you read this? I'm concerned because i want to buy this product on Thursday to help with my shedding and breakage.
> 
> Ladies have you experienced shedding when you started to use this product?


@trendsetta25, I did, but it was my fault.  Wen is moisture.  Yes, there's some SAA's in it or some other light protein, but really, it's just moisture.  I was using it exclusively and- surprise, surprise- ended up over-moisturized.  I started using a keratin reconstructor and never looked back.  I've been using Wen since before I joined and it's still my fave moisturizing condish OR dc.  Love my Wen. (fyi: I've been APL 4x, keep cutting back for other reasons, currently skimming, maybe an inch away)


----------



## JudithO (Jul 17, 2012)

Bumping..... Still holding out....


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2012)

judy4all - what chu holdin' out for?

I've been cowashing with the lavender Wen this week since I ran out of the summer mango coconut.

Love it!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (Jul 18, 2012)

Ahh... I want to buy so bad... But dang the cost... the cost...


----------



## JudithO (Jul 18, 2012)

Ahhh.... So I caved! 

I bought the 6oz each of the fig, lavender, and sweet almond... If non of those work, no Wen for me...


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2012)

judy4all - 

So glad you bit the bullet and bought some!

I'm with you on the cost.  I make it a special treat for my hair.  I can't justify paying for this wonderful concoction to use on a regular basis. 

I even have my 4b natural mom hooked on WEN.  She knows she'll get a bottle whenever I order it. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 19, 2012)

I started with the Sweet Almond Mint this week and I like it. Cowshed then kept the remoist Intensive treatment on for 24 hrs. Cowshed again. Sealed with Argon and coconut oil. This morning my hair is super soft!  I am wondering though about all the manipulation with frequent cowashing though. Several full strands were in my comb. However my new growth feels fantastic and little to no breakage.  I think it's a keeper!  As my hair reaches shoulder length, I wonder how it will do if I ever try to straighten...not in my plans until September when I relax again and do a good trim. We'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope the Vanilla Mint comes back this year!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2012)

WEN Fig is the bomb!!! 

I didn't realize that I've never tried this one until this week.  I always give a bottle to my mom and last time I gave her the FIG.

I've decided to make this a staple in my stash.  Yes, it's THAT good.  It's worth the price.  My newgrowth is laid and my entire head feels like butta.  Don't know what they put in this one, but I LOVE it!


----------



## ajw827 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm relaxed and using Wen has really changed my hair. Fig adds great moisture and Lavender is great too. I sound like a commercial, but I just love touching my hair because it's softer. And yes, I know I shouldn't be touching my hair all the time.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been using Fig for years I am going to try 613 tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 8, 2012)

I lurked on this thread for _weeks_ before ordering WEN. I ordered the Pomegranate starter kit and vowed to use it for a month so I could properly gauge how well it works. A month has passed and I am giving away most of my products to my mom, sister, and my husband (he's constantly "trying out" my stuff) because it's that good. 

I have relaxed, just past shoulder length hair, and WEN has made my hair feel so soft and moisturized. I've tried Hairveda (which I LOVE), Shescentit (LOVE), and Darcy Botanicals (meh, except for the transitioning creme)...WEN has them all beat for me. 

This is how I use it:

1.  I do an oil rinse (JBCO) for several hours/overnight OR use Alter Ego on dry hair for a couple of hours. Sometimes I combine them, by slathering my hair with Alter Ego, then JBCO on top and use a color applicator bottle to get JBCO on my scalp. I put on a plastic cap and go about my business (in the house) for a few hours. I do this once a week.

2. After rinsing in the shower I follow the WEN directions exactly. 

3. When I get out of the shower, I spray Aphogee Green Tea Keratin Leave-in throughout my hair.

4. I put a pump of WEN in my hand and mix it with a glycerin-based moisturizer (Wave Noveau, Curls Creme Brulee or Hairveda Whipped Ends). I distribute that through my hair as a leave-in moisturizer.

5. Seal with grapeseed oil before air drying. 

6. If I'm bunning, I'll let it air dry completely and bun it. If I'm going to use my caruso steam rollers, I'll let it air dry 85 percent or so, blow dry, then roll. I wear my hair down once a month, maybe.

I work out several times a week and sweat a lot (especially in my head), so I usually wash my hair two or three times a week at least and I use WEN each time. 

Hope that helps anyone who is on the fence.

BTW...my order of 613 arrived yesterday, so I plan to start using that to see how it compares. If it works as well for me as it does the 613 pushers (you know who you are), then I guess I"ll _have_ to keep ordering it. I'm just glad to have finally found a regimen and product I think I can stick with. No more guesswork! Hooray!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 30, 2012)

QVC is having a special that ends on 9/1 at 11:59pm EST

$59.96 + $8.47 s/h
Easy Pay! 2 Installments of $29.98

*WEN by ChazDean Cleanse, Travel, & Treat 4-piece Collection* 

_From WEN by Chaz Dean, a Cleanse, Travel, and Treat Collection. WEN's moisturizing cleansing conditioners are a blend of herbs and natural ingredients WEN Re-Moist Hydrating Mask is a treatment for dry, damaged hair. Replenishing Treatment Mist can be used on your hair,__ face, and body.

Receive 1) 32 fl oz Cleansing Conditioner,(1) 4 oz Re- Moist Hydrating Mask,(1) 2 fl oz Replenishing Treatment Mist,(1)Set of 8 Travel Packs 2 fl oz ea. Choice of: Pomegranate, Fig, Sweet Almond Mint, Tea Tree, Lavender, Cucumber Aloe. Made in USA._

http://www.qvc.com/em_APTSV_Wen_083...m_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_FAUXPD_6VB:TSVBeauty


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 1, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> QVC is having a special that ends on 9/1 at 11:59pm EST
> 
> $59.96 + $8.47 s/h
> Easy Pay! 2 Installments of $29.98
> ...


----------



## TracyNicole (Sep 1, 2012)

I just got the fig and the lavender on auto delivery.  Yikes.  You pushers!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2012)

sunnieb you tried 613 yet... I haven't touched my FIG since I bought it. Soooo... that means I will be using up the Wen Fig because I still have about 1/4 of my gallon left  

Ahhhhhhhh

I so heart 613.... will put them on auto next year


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 1, 2012)

JJamiah - no, I haven't tried the 613 yet.  Sounds like I need to!

I'm ordering some fig today.  I might add a bottle.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2012)

Go ahead and add that bottle,  you'll die once you use it. I will be there to grab the rest of the bottle. LOLOLOL 

It is really really really THE B O M B baby for real!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 1, 2012)

613 or Fig?  613 is on flex pay.  The fig has a 32oz for $55.  I'm relaxed and stretching and I want some Wen to help me get through.


----------



## sckri23 (Sep 1, 2012)

I loved my wen but now I have to use hair one till I get a new job. I hope it works.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope to be today! My wen came in I'm almost drooling just over the packaging!!



Feels like Xmas!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2012)

^^^ did you use it yet?

Mine came today and I'm supposed to wait until I'm at least 13 weeks post, but iunno......



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Ive been using my WEN 613 every wash since I got it.  (3 weeks) BUT I co-wash at least 2 x weekly. 

My first thoughts are 
1.  It get my hair clean
2.  I get great slip (the more I use it)
3.  After a while it feels like I'm getting buildup. 

I think I will keep Wen 613 as a "co-wash" but I will have to use my Curls Creme 1 x week to remove possible build up before I do my deep treatments and tea rinse.

Today is the first day I used my Curls Cream cleaser again and I am doing my deep condish now.  

I will pick right back up with WEN 613 for my next co-wash.  We'll see how it goes. 

Will I buy it again after it runs out?  Yeah probably.  It's a large container and it lasts a long time.  It makes co washing a no brainer and it does work well for quick cowash routines - no fuss with detangling @ 5 weeks post.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm freshly telaxed ill be using my Wen MC Sunday ill report back to this thread with my results.  I plan on using it on dry hair for an hour or so


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 14, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^ did you use it yet?
> 
> Mine came today and I'm supposed to wait until I'm at least 13 weeks post, but iunno......
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



I am so in looovvveeee with WEN I don't have the words to fully describe it!!! When dry me and my daughter's hair feel like silk. I am scared to try anything else!! Our hair is thriving so well. Wen and a lil S-curl if needed S-curl sealed with Vatika oil is pure heaven.  I am mad I slept on it so long! How do you like Ginger Pumpkin?? I think I want to try it too.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 - The Ginger Pumpkin is what got me hooked on WEN!

I received it as a gift and couldn't believe the results.  Even with all the WEN raves here, I just couldn't bring myself to pay that much for some doggone conditioner! 

So far Fig is the best for me, but I keep hearing about the 613.  I'll end up buying that one too!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 14, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 - The Ginger Pumpkin is what got me hooked on WEN!
> 
> I received it as a gift and couldn't believe the results. Even with all the WEN raves here, I just couldn't bring myself to pay that much for some doggone conditioner!
> 
> So far Fig is the best for me, but I keep hearing about the 613. I'll end up buying that one too!


 
OMG Another good review on Ginger Pumpkin!!   Okay, QVC, here I come for the 16 oz bottle.  I don't see myself going back to traditional shampoo anytime soon so I may as well stock up!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of putting my Wen MC on dry hair tonight and rinsing on the morning. Has anyone ever used wen overnight?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2012)

Bumping for help ...


----------



## afroette (Sep 15, 2012)

I've used wen fig a few times. im not really feeling it. i feel a residue on my hair and it feels dry unless i add other moisturizer afterwards


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I put when on hair slightly moist with black tea, twisted in 4 knots and will rinse in the morning I hope not to wake up with tangles


----------



## afroette (Sep 16, 2012)

am I doing something wrong? I just put the stuff in my hair and then rinse right?  I don't comb it through. I've also had more tangles when using it.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Well I put when on hair slightly moist with black tea, twisted in 4 knots and will rinse in the morning I hope not to wake up with tangles



lamaria211 - hope it goes well for you!

I didn't feel like dc'ing tonight so I cowashed with WEN fig.  Lovin' the tingly feeling as I airdry! 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2012)

afroette - I cowashed tonight and combed the WEN through to my ends.  That seems to promote the tingly clean feeling.

Also, be sure you thoroughly wet/rinse your hair before applying and splash some water on and really massage it in.

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Well I put when on hair slightly moist with black tea, twisted in 4 knots and will rinse in the morning I hope not to wake up with tangles



I'm going to repeat this weekly! Even though the tea had me up All night, I did house work


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I posted this in another thread, but I'm going to phase out all of my cheapie conditioners (HE, Garnier) and go with WEN exclusively. 

I've been cowashing with WEN regularly and I can't deny the fabulous results.  I'll still dc weekly with my normal products, but WEN will be my cowashing condish.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I use WEN 613 and its absolutely amazing, i never thought something that didn't suds up would clean and condition so well and i mix it with my Shea Butter deep conditioner and sit under my steamer for about 1/2 hr every week.  Its pricey @ about $63 bucks a bottle but I brought it from QVC back in early June and paid in 3 installments and its a big bottle.  During the summer i was using it at least 3 times a week because i was letting my hair air dry all summer no heat styling.  Since the beginning of September i have been using 1 time a week cause I'm back to wet setting and blow drying.  So I would say i have about 1/3 of a bottle left easily about 3 more weeks at least cause i tend to be heavy handed, but for it to last about 5 months its well worth it for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 5, 2012)

I went ahead and put my WEN Fig on monthly auto delivery.  No sense putting it off any longer.  Might go cowash with it tonight! 

Sent from my Sony Xperia using LHCF App


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 6, 2012)

Shelew said:


> Awe man I thought I have found my staples and y'all are tempting me to go try yet something else again!!!


 
me too one day. erplexed

 WE just  missed free shipping last. week.... until then,


----------



## xcuzememiss (Oct 6, 2012)

I've used it. I find that I have to manipulate aka work my hair more with wen. Does anybody use it just as a DC?


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 6, 2012)

I just started using 613 as a leave-in.  I was using it to co-wash but I use less pumps as a leave-in so I'm hoping it will last longer this way.   I love the results!  613 is a great product.  

I swtich once and a while and use it to co-wash every other or every 3rd co-wash as well - and still use a little as a leave-in.  I've found 613 to be a great product to have in general because over time (no matter how you use it) your hair health will improve.  AND there are so many ways to stick it into your regimen.  

Co-wash 
Leave-in
Deep Condish

I haven't used it as a deep conditioner yet but I will one day.

Great product!  We really couldn't ask for more


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

xcuzememiss said:


> I've used it. I find that I have to manipulate aka work my hair more with wen. Does anybody use it just as a DC?



I use my Mango Coconut on dry hair overnight once a week and I love it. I can't wait to crack open my 613


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 10, 2012)

Cowashed with WEN Fig tonight and my airdried hair is so bouncy and fluffy!  

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2012)

If  ya'll need some WEN, check out the special on QVC that ends today.  5 flavors on auto pay!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cowashed, conditioned, styled with Wen. Love this stuff!  The only time I'll ever use regular shampoo is touch up time. The rest of the time I'm a Wen girl.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2012)

Cattypus1 - I'm almost to the point of giving up shampoo as well  (except on relaxer day).  I think I'll dc with WEN Fig today and see how it does.

I haven't used shampoo in almost two weeks!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Cattypus1 - I'm almost to the point of giving up shampoo as well  (except on relaxer day).  I think I'll dc with WEN Fig today and see how it does.
> 
> I haven't used shampoo in almost two weeks!



I haven't used shampoo in a mon or longer and my hair is happier for it!


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone else not feeling the ginger pumpkin? I just got it a week ago, along with a bottle of fig. I haven't tried the fig yet; I figured I'd go with the festive scent. 

So far, it doesn't seem to leave my hair as moisturized. I've used it twice in the last week and will use it again tonight. If my hair still doesn't respond, I'll move on to fig. I've never tried that one either, so we'll see. 

I have a little bit of 613 left - not enough for a full wash - and my next shipment isn't until next month. I added some to the pumpkin and I'll do that again tonight.


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 14, 2012)

Soooo...I guess it's just me. I gave it to my sister who's natural. Hopefully she'll like it. I plan to wash with fig tonight and do a twist out.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 14, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Anyone else not feeling the ginger pumpkin? I just got it a week ago, along with a bottle of fig. I haven't tried the fig yet; I figured I'd go with the festive scent.
> 
> So far, it doesn't seem to leave my hair as moisturized. I've used it twice in the last week and will use it again tonight. If my hair still doesn't respond, I'll move on to fig. I've never tried that one either, so we'll see.
> 
> I have a little bit of 613 left - not enough for a full wash - and my next shipment isn't until next month. I added some to the pumpkin and I'll do that again tonight.



I love it on my hair and if it wasn't for your sister would've bought it from you.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got my 613 gift set today, I don't know if I can wait until tomorrow to try it.  The only thing standing in my way is that I don't like sleeping with a wet heat.  But, regarding the smell OMG, I didn't think I'd be a fan but I LOOOOVVVVEEE it!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I just got my 613 gift set today, I don't know if I can wait until tomorrow to try it.  The only thing standing in my way is that I don't like sleeping with a wet heat.  But, regarding the smell OMG, I didn't think I'd be a fan but I LOOOOVVVVEEE it!



Dangit!  I just ordered some regular Wen, and now you makin' me want to squeeze some pennies together and get some of the 613!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 15, 2012)

sunnieb, I mean it's only fair, your luxurious locks are the reason I was persuaded to take the plunge and try Wen products in the first place


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I just got my 613 gift set today, I don't know if I can wait until tomorrow to try it.  The only thing standing in my way is that I don't like sleeping with a wet heat.  But, regarding the smell OMG, I didn't think I'd be a fan but I LOOOOVVVVEEE it!



I understand exactly what you mean!  I got my 613 a few days a go and YES, the smell is OMG  !!.  I'll be trying it for the first time today and then rollersetting with my new Pibbs Kwik Dri that was delivered yesterday.  Christmas arrived early at my house!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I understand exactly what you mean!  I got my 613 a few days a go and YES, the smell is OMG  !!.  I'll be trying it for the first time today and then rollersetting with my new Pibbs Kwik Dri that was delivered yesterday.  Christmas arrived early at my house!!



KiWiStyle

how did you like it?  what were your results from it?  i'm about to order some.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 20, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> how did you like it?  what were your results from it?  i'm about to order some.



shortdub78 Honestly, my results were inconclusive.  I can say that my hair was super clean, I even saw some henna residue going down the drain, lol!  I can't give a true review because I used two other new products during that wash session and my hair wasn't as soft in the end as I had hoped.  When I rinsed out the DC, I had to reapply a little 613 to soften my strands again and that did the trick.  As I think about it, my hair was very soft and smooth immediately after rinsing the 613 and before applying the other products.  The smell is AWESOME!!  My rollerset was very soft, smooth and bouncy but im not sure if that was due to the WEN alone.  The creamy consistency feels very luxurious, silk like. .  In have a feeling my wash day on Saturday with 613 and my staple DC will be a success ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got a 3 month supply for $38.94 with a 12 oz 613!!! I'm so hyped Ans high right now!! Bouta be in hair heaven with Winter Vanilla Mint.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 22, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Cowashed, conditioned, styled with Wen. Love this stuff!  The only time I'll ever use regular shampoo is touch up time. The rest of the time I'm a Wen girl.



I have not used shampoo in so long since finding Wen(a few years), except on touch up day.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

I was gonna use my WEN Fig tonight, but iunno.

I have those other flavors calling my name.  Good thing I gave my mom the Winter Vanilla Mint as an early Christmas gift.  I'd be really tempted to use that one!


----------



## Chrismiss (Dec 23, 2012)

I used WVM last night with a pump of the 613 as a leave in. I love the way my hair feels.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

Think I'll try the Spring Gardenia Green Tea.  

Never used this one before and my freshly relaxed hair loves anything!

Chrismiss - WVM smells divine!


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 23, 2012)

I had the 613. My husband left it in the hotel room when we were checking out. Once I realized it was missing I called the hotel and it was no where to be found  . What a waste of 60 bucks erplexed.

ETA: I loved it BTW lol! I just can't get over the fact he left my beloved 613 in a hotel room and now its gone forever


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

Lynn84 said:


> I had the 613. *My husband left it in the hotel room when we were checking out.* Once I realized it was missing I called the hotel and it was no where to be found  . What a waste of 60 bucks erplexed.
> 
> ETA: I loved it BTW lol! I just can't get over the fact he left my beloved 613 in a hotel room and now its gone forever





 GIFSoup


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

My second time using WEN 613 and it was awesome!!!  I can't wait to CW with it next week!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2012)

Ugh!  Ya'll with these awesome glowing reviews of 613!!!  Stop!  Stop!  Stop!  

I don't have the budget for more WEN right now!


----------



## bluevalentine (Dec 23, 2012)

I used the ginger pumpkin last nite  and omg.  My hair was sooooo easy to detangle and blow dry and flatiron.   Dare i say i like it better than 613???  I think i dooooooooo lol


----------



## loveafterwar (Dec 24, 2012)

I reallyyyyyyyyyyyy want to try it, but I don't want to use anything with cones. This is so tempting though :-\


----------



## growbaby (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a 16 oz bottle of lavender for Christmas from my honey!!  can't wait to try WEN for the 1st time


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2012)

Think I'll cowash tonight with a different flavor.

I'm saving the Summer Mango for my mom, so maybe I'll use the Pumpkin.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2012)

growbaby - get ready to get hooked!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 25, 2012)

sunnieb KiWiStyle growbaby, that WVM is the BIZNESS!!!  I was just speechless feeling my hair last night, like what, it gets better?  I love it more than Fig, more than Ginger Pumpkin (which I didn't think was possible), its my hair everything.  I have only tried the 613 once with Ginger Pumpkin and loved its results, but let me tell you if 613 and WVM have me hairgasmic, I'mma have to ask Chaz to marry me.  No joke.   Just call me Mrs. Dean.


----------



## Chrismiss (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought the 5 bottle seasonal set, thinking I would give a bottle or two away for Christmas. Nope! I had to order the 5 six ounce bottle to give as gifts instead and still kept two of those for myself.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 25, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> sunnieb KiWiStyle growbaby, that WVM is the BIZNESS!!!  I was just speechless feeling my hair last night, like what, it gets better?  I love it more than Fig, more than Ginger Pumpkin (which I didn't think was possible), its my hair everything.  I have only tried the 613 once with Ginger Pumpkin and loved its results, but let me tell you if 613 and WVM have me hairgasmic, I'mma have to ask Chaz to marry me.  No joke.   Just call me Mrs. Dean.




Going to have to get some WVM!  KaramelDiva1978... oops, I meant Mrs. Dean, how do you combine 613 & WVM?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 25, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Going to have to get some WVM! @KaramelDiva1978... oops, I meant Mrs. Dean, how do you combine 613 & WVM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I just put equal pumps of Ginger Pumpkin and 613 in my hand, rub them together and apply to my hair.  Then I seal with grapeseed oil and a conditioning cap.  When I rinse my hair, it just so soft and lush.  I used KC Humecto and 613 on my daughter's hair today and deep conditioned for an hour.  When I rinsed her hair she couldn't keep her hands out of it.  Its the bizness.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2012)

Cowashed with the Ginger Pumpkin tonight....


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone know why WEN works so well for our hair?  Just curious......


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone prepoo with WEN??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bluevalentine (Dec 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Anyone know why WEN works so well for our hair?  Just curious......



i wish i knew...cause i'm amazed.  4 days after washing and my  hair still feels buttery soft and supermoisturized.


----------



## Chrismiss (Dec 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Does anyone prepoo with WEN??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Someone mentioned, maybe up thread, that they prepoo with the summer seasonal scent, Mango Coconut.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 26, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Got a 3 month supply for $38.94 with a 12 oz 613!!! I'm so hyped Ans high right now!! Bouta be in hair heaven with Winter Vanilla Mint.



KaramelDiva1978
Where did you get that from? That is a great price.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2012)

i'm getting my WEN tomorrow!  i can't wait to use it and give my review.  i will be using it friday.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 26, 2012)

shortdub78 -  what flavor did you get?

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 26, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> shortdub78 -  what flavor did you get?
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



sunnieb
i ordered 613!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 26, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i ordered 613!



Curses!  I'm tired of ya'll with that expensive 613! 

You're gonna love it! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 27, 2012)

Where are you guys getting your Wen. From?


----------



## bluevalentine (Dec 27, 2012)

I have purchased my wen from qvc.  I also see where they have some of the seasonal scents on amazon.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 27, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Where are you guys getting your Wen. From?



jayjaycurlz I get my Wen from QVC.  

Cowashed with Spring Gardenia Green Tea tonight.  I'm loving the scent of this one!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2012)

Think of TONI Braxtons "I love me some HIM"

I love me some Wen, I will never love this way again
I love 613 too, no other non-poo will ever doo
I love me some Wen, I will never love this way again
I love 613 too, no other non-poo will ever doo

All those dried & crunchy nights has gone so far away,
I never thought a day would come with no split ends,
You make me smile make my curls twist and swirl, 
Turn my hair around, 
The way you moisturiiiiiize feels so right
You took the sulphates out of mine, put gogi berries inside…
You are there on QVC for all my needs with a TSV, 

I love me some Wen, I will never love this way again
I love 613 too, no other non-poo will ever doo
I love me some Wen, I will never love this way again
I love 613 too, no other non-poo will ever doo


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, there's some serious Wen-Love going on this thread. I've tried Fig but now you all almost have me ready to pull the trigger and me some 613 too!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beamodel said:


> KaramelDiva1978
> Where did you get that from? That is a great price.



I joined as a Wen member for autoship of the current seasonal Wen. That was my 3 month autoship.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2012)

i really want to try this WEN out today.  it smells really good, but i am babysitting, so i can't play beauty shop until this evening.

i wonder if i should clarify first?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i really want to try this WEN out today.  it smells really good, but i am babysitting, so i can't play beauty shop until this evening.
> 
> i wonder if i should clarify first?



I would definitely clarify first.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2012)

just used the 613.  my hair feels stripped.  it felt good in the shower.  my hair was so soft and moist.  once i got out and tee-shirt dried, my hair felt like i used a harsh shampoo. so i applied some of the replenishing mist.  that made it worse.  i applied my regular leave-in to save the day.  my hair is still air drying.  i plan on flat ironing a little later.  i don't see how i can use this without deep conditioning to give my hair more slip and moisture.

so far, i'm not impressed. and i am disappointed. oh but my hair smells good....  i will see how things go until my next wash day.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2012)

wow really shortdub78, give it another go.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> wow really shortdub78, give it another go.



JJamiah

i will give it another go and use it as just a shampoo next wash day.  i will just have to deep condition afterwards.  it really gave my high hopes how it felt in the shower. it reminds me of Mizani Milk Bath.


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 28, 2012)

My natural hair loved Wen but I'm not so sure for my relaxed hair.  I am experiencing excessive shedding.  I am thinking maybe my hair is not liking all the menthol.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Where are you guys getting your Wen. From?



I ordered from QVC.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> just used the 613.  my hair feels stripped.  it felt good in the shower.  my hair was so soft and moist.  once i got out and tee-shirt dried, my hair felt like i used a harsh shampoo. so i applied some of the replenishing mist.  that made it worse.  i applied my regular leave-in to save the day.  my hair is still air drying.  i plan on flat ironing a little later.  i don't see how i can use this without deep conditioning to give my hair more slip and moisture.
> 
> so far, i'm not impressed. and i am disappointed. oh but my hair smells good....  i will see how things go until my next wash day.



@shortdub78 I'm sorry you didn't like the 613 :-(.  I can imagine the disappointment after spending so much money.  I realized when using WEN 613 my hair is super clean but never feels stripped.   Maybe your hair is cleansed after the first round and the second one is overkill for your hair. Do you use all natural products in your hair?  If you clarified recently then this could be why your hair felt stripped as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> @shortdub78 I'm sorry you didn't like the 613 :-(.  I can imagine the disappointment after spending so much money.  I realized when using WEN 613 my hair is super clean but never feels stripped.   Maybe your hair is cleansed after the first round and the second one is overkill for your hair. Do you use all natural products in your hair?  If you clarified recently then this could be why your hair felt stripped as well.




KiWiStyle
i did clarify before i used it.  i used keracare 1st lather.  i used it as directed. (wen)  i don't think i will just use it as a shampoo. or i will just use it and not repeat.  i wash my hair twice a week.  i wanted to use it for a cowash, but it seems to work like a shampoo.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> i did clarify before i used it.  i used keracare 1st lather.  i used it as directed. (wen)  i don't think i will just use it as a shampoo. or i will just use it and not repeat.  i wash my hair twice a week.  i wanted to use it for a cowash, but it seems to work like a shampoo.



shortdub78
Sounds like you washed your hair 4 times in one week.  You Said you wash twice a week so I'm assuming you washed earlier this week, that's once.  You clarified prior to using WEN, that's twice.  Then cleansed as directed with the 613, that's another two.  Your hair seemed stripped because it was.  WEN should definitely be used to replace your shampoo.  I literally see more product on my tub floor after using 613 than when using any other product, including clarifying shampoos.  Let us know how your next wash day goes.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 29, 2012)

Awww man!  shortdub78 I was looking forward to you becoming a Wen Head with us!  I hope it works out for you, but don't push it.  I believe Wen doesn't agree with divachyk's hair either.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Awww man!  shortdub78 I was looking forward to you becoming a Wen Head with us!  I hope it works out for you, but don't push it.  I believe Wen doesn't agree with divachyk's hair either.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



we are both low porosity too!  but i am going to try it again.  like Kiwi mentioned, my hair might have been too clean?  i did clarify, since i thought the product would be able to work better.  i am going to use it again Monday or Tuesday.  i really did enjoy it in the shower.  it feel so good and moisturizing!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2012)

Keep me posted shortdub78 -- not sure if it didn't work for me because of low porosity or silicones. Don't cause yourself a setback with trying to make WEN work. I'm sure someone would purchase it off of you if you put it in the exchange forum.


----------



## Nat1984 (Dec 29, 2012)

So they've finally started selling the different versions of WEN here in the UK (yay!) and after seeing all the love for it in this thread I am very tempted to try it out! However I don't co-wash my hair, so will I see any benefits from WEN by using it instead of a shampoo, and then dcing as I normally would?


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but QVC has a 2 piece set with 16oz 613 and 4oz Replenishing Mist for $49.98

http://www.qvc.com/WEN-by-Chaz-Dean...&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Best+Sellers-_-1


ETA: I tried to find the original WEN users thread to post this in but there are like a billion of them .


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 30, 2012)

Cowashed with Spring Gardenia again! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 31, 2012)

Just ordered the 613 kit + Vanilla Mint from QVC - I hope these work for my hair...

I also noticed that there will be a WEN show in January, do they have sale items or show stoppers during the live shows? I might need to stock up!


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 2, 2013)

Something that I have been doing and noticing good results from is that I started adding the splash of water and working the product in down through the ends of my hair,I wasn't doing that b/4. I did the splash of water but concentrated that action only on the roots, doing it all the way down really makes me feel like my hair ends up being clean and moisturized.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2013)

bign__17 said:


> Something that I have been doing and noticing good results from is that I started adding the splash of water and working the product in down through the ends of my hair,I wasn't doing that b/4. I did the splash of water but concentrated that action only on the roots, doing it all the way down really makes me feel like my hair ends up being clean and moisturized.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This is exactly how I do it. 

I read all the instruction manuals and watched the video.  I think it was suggested in there somewhere as well.

Also, after I splash water and work through, I add about 4 more pumps of product and comb.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> This is exactly how I do it.
> 
> I read all the instruction manuals and watched the video.  I think it was suggested in there somewhere as well.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh man I am going to try that. Now that I am 10 wks post I was in sections and my back left section usually takes work to detangle so hopefully this helps......thanks for this tip!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> This is exactly how I do it.
> 
> I read all the instruction manuals and watched the video.  I think it was suggested in there somewhere as well.
> 
> ...



Yep me too.  I'm a by the book kind if girl, I ready instruction manuals from cover to cover.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 4, 2013)

I used Fall Ginger Pumpkin last night for the first time. Off top, when I pumped it into my hand, it felt thicker and richer than the WVM. Then distributing it through my hair, it seemed to melt my 12 weeks of new growth. Don't get me wrong, WVM is wonderful. FGP just seemed to have an extra umph. Smell wise, I prefer WVM.


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnieb have you used Wen as a DC'er under a hooded dryer or steamer? I use it as a cowash. But I was thinking about sitting under my steamer with it for about an hour???


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 4, 2013)

Hairroots - I've never sat under my dryer with it on.  I did leave it on for about 2 hours one time under a plastic cap.  I didn't really see a difference.

I've been meaning to dc with Wen Fig just to see how it would do.  Let me know how you like it.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Hairroots - I've never sat under my dryer with it on.  I did leave it on for about 2 hours one time under a plastic cap.  I didn't really see a difference.
> 
> I've been meaning to dc with Wen Fig just to see how it would do.  Let me know how you like it.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Ok, I'm going to steam with it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 4, 2013)

My hair still loves Fall Ginger Pumpkin the best! It smooths and sooths my scalp. But with the 5 pack and the 32 oz seasonals coming, I've got to develop more love for the others!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 5, 2013)

Hairroots - Did you steam?  How'd it turn out?

Wen is spoiling my hair and making me dc-lazy.  I haven't dc'd since my relaxer day. 

I cowashed with my Fig last night, but I'm going to commit to doing a good old fashioned clarify, shampoo, and dc w/heat tomorrow.  THEN - go back to my Wen diet.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 5, 2013)

QVC shipped my order today. Can't wait to try WVM and 613! 
...time to stalk the mailman


----------



## Hairroots (Jan 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Hairroots - Did you steam?  How'd it turn out?
> 
> Wen is spoiling my hair and making me dc-lazy.  I haven't dc'd since my relaxer day.
> 
> I cowashed with my Fig last night, but I'm going to commit to doing a good old fashioned clarify, shampoo, and dc w/heat tomorrow.  THEN - go back to my Wen diet.


 sunnieb I steamed with Wen...It turned out normal. I think i will save the steaming for my dcing and use the Wen for co-washing. I'm going to have to use it a few more times to give a good review. I have the huge 128 fl oz tub with the pump. (Pomegranate) I love the smell.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 6, 2013)

Hairroots - I think that's pretty much the way I felt after leaving it on for a few hours.  I get wonderful results with cowashing that it's unnecessary to do anything else.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## ArrrBeee (Mar 6, 2013)

sunnieb and everyone else

What other products do you use besides Wen and how?  I just ordered the 613 and I'm looking forward to getting my hair back right.  I've had major setbacks.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Mar 6, 2013)

ArrrBeee said:


> sunnieb and everyone else
> 
> What other products do you use besides Wen and how?  I just ordered the 613 and I'm looking forward to getting my hair back right.  I've had major setbacks.



You will love the 613, its amazing stuff.  I mix it with the Silkdreams Vanilla Conditioner and deep condition under the steamer for an hour.  My hair drinks this up.  If you are interested in checking out Silk Dreams they are also very good hair products, here is the website.  www.silkdreams.com


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 6, 2013)

ArrrBeee -Sorry to hear about your setbacks.  Hope you are well on your way to a comeback! 

From what I hear, you're gonna love the 613!  I just cowashed with my Wen Fig tonight.

Besides all shades of Wen, I use:

-ORS Carrot Oil and NTM daily for moisture

-Nexxus Therrappe for moisture shampoo

-Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo

-Castor Oil for my edges and ends

-Rusk Smoother to smooth my hair for airdrying

-Mane n Tail Detangler when detangling becomes my wet hair becomes difficult

Be sure you check out the other relaxed threads for more info.


----------



## onelockatatime (Mar 10, 2013)

Forgive me, if this was already raised in this thread...just to lazy to read through right now...but any complaints about Wen and hair loss.  I have been thinking about trying the Wen...googled it and a lot of complaints about hair loss. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Toy (Mar 10, 2013)

onelockatatime, I have been using Wen for a number of years and I have never lost any  un-normal amount of hair.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Mar 10, 2013)

onelockatatime said:


> Forgive me, if this was already raised in this thread...just to lazy to read through right now...but any complaints about Wen and hair loss.  I have been thinking about trying the Wen...googled it and a lot of complaints about hair loss. Has anyone experienced this?



Quite the opposite, i have not been losing hair at all.  Been using WEN for a couple of years and actually had less hair loss.


----------



## Chrismiss (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't experienced hair loss. In fact, I think because of the increased moisture, I lose significantly less than I used to. I noticed that white customers on qvc and the Wen fb page complain of hair loss. I'm convinced that because of our (lhcfers) knowledge about moisture/protein balance, we haven't had this experience, by and large.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 10, 2013)

onelockatatime - WEN has been nothing but excellent for my hair.  

I originally planned to use it occasionally, but my hair's condition improved so much, that I dumped all of my other cowash conditioners and use WEN exclusively.

WEN Fig is essential to getting me through long relaxer stretches.  It keeps my newgrowth hydrated, moisturized and soft.

I haven't experienced any hair loss with this product.  However, if you try it and see increased hair loss, stop using it immediately.  Not all products work for everyone.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I just used wen 613 as my wash and leave in!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I totally love Wen...I used the Sweet Almond Mint condish, Remoist and styling gel.  Love that stuff. I recently bought the mango condish.  The scent is amazing!  My hair loves it!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2013)

Just cowashed with WEN Fig tonight and still lovin' it!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2013)

Attention WEN heads!

WEN will be featured on QVC April 7 from 7-9pm.  Should be some great deals!

Thanks again Babygrowth!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 3, 2013)

Cowashed with the last of my WEN Pomegranate tonight.  It melted my newgrowth just like the Fig!  I also opened up my Summer Mango Coconut so it can "breath" and be ready for my cowash on Friday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't wait to try it! Do y'all use the recommended amount of pumps?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes  ,I use the Wen Cleansing Conditioner as one of my co washes,besides V05 and Mane N Tail.​


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 4, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Cowashed with the last of my WEN Pomegranate tonight.  It melted my newgrowth just like the Fig!  I also opened up my Summer Mango Coconut so it can "breath" and be ready for my cowash on Friday.



Love that Summer Mango...


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love that Summer Mango...



Yes!  I love the coconut/mango smell!  It lasts until my next wash!


----------



## Chrismiss (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone use the Tea Tree scent?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 7, 2013)

Chrismiss said:


> Anyone use the Tea Tree scent?



I got this one for my daughter and her itchy scalp. She only used it once before going into Senegalese Twists and going back to college and she loved it!!  It also smells really good

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

Cowashed with Summer Mango Coconut last night and my hair is stil holding the scent.

I might have to buy a big bottle of this flavor! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2013)

I love Wen and what it does to my hair but I think I may be allergic to it.  I signed up to receive automatic seasonal shipments and I was fine with pumpkin spice & winter vanilla mint, but after using 613 and spring gardenia my scalp itches like I have lice about 2 days after I use it.    I cannot even explain that itch and the flakes on my scalp.  The last time I used spring gardenia last Thursday by Saturday morning my scalp had that lice itch and tons of flakes.  

I went back to using AO GBP shampoo but maybe the product is too much for my scalp? Use shampoo and use Wen sparingly?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Chrismiss (Apr 25, 2013)

I posted this in another thread to day: Im 15 weeks post right now and will be relaxing next week. I used Wen from the time I relaxed through present and I tell ya'all, I didn't even think about a retouch until last week because my hair was/is so manageable. Really, the only reason Im getting a retouch next week is because Im going to Vegas next weekend. Otherwise, I would keep rolling. 
I need to really get back with the Wen Fig. For some reason when I used it my hair just felt blah. I finished up a bottle of Winter Vanilla Mint, which carried me through from Jan. to about two weeks ago. I started the Gardenia Green Tea and, I know some of the ladies here love it, but it's just not doing for me what WVM did. I'm gonna keep using it though. Luckily I have another bottle of WVM as well as 619, FGP, Fig and Summer Mango. The SGGT scent doesnt last like the others. I guess I should be posting this in the "Relaxed Heads Using Wen" thread.


----------



## Chrismiss (Apr 25, 2013)

starfish said:


> I love Wen and what it does to my hair but I think I may be allergic to it. I signed up to receive automatic seasonal shipments and I was fine with pumpkin spice & winter vanilla mint, but after using 613 and spring gardenia my scalp itches like I have lice about 2 days after I use it. I cannot even explain that itch and the flakes on my scalp. The last time I used spring gardenia last Thursday by Saturday morning my scalp had that lice itch and tons of flakes.
> 
> I went back to using AO GBP shampoo but maybe the product is too much for my scalp? Use shampoo and use Wen sparingly? Any suggestions?


 
You could very well be allergic...many users on other forums have complainned of allegic reactions but it is usually with the non seasonal scents due to those scents having gluten in them. Do you have a gluten allergy? Could it be anything else that you are using? You may want to try clarifying one week, to ensure that your scalp is free of any other product, then try Wen. If the itchy scratchies return then you know the Wen is the culprit.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 21, 2013)

any fine haired relaxheads using wen?


----------



## AmiJay (May 24, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> any fine haired relaxheads using wen?



I was.  I still have it but I felt like WEN is _too_ moisturizing.  I had to balance it out with other conditioners.  I still have it and I'll use it up, but I canceled my autoship with QVC and WEN.


----------



## ajenee (May 24, 2013)

Hi ladies, I was thinking of ordering thru GR because they have a good intro price of 30.00 and that includes a small bottle of 613. I was hoping someone would recommend the best scent to try. They are offering sweet almond mint, lavender, pomegranate or spring gardenia . I read this whole thread and it seems like lavender or pomegranate are faves. Thanks in advance


----------



## AmiJay (May 24, 2013)

ajenee, I started off with Fig but fell in love with lav.    I ordered through GR and QVC and I recommend catching a sale on QVC.  GR sent me a  box and took the money out of my account even though I'd canceled.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jul 9, 2013)

checking in about my wen experience. i just used wen sweet almond mint for the second time on sunday. i used it once last year after i took out braids and it left my hair a tangled mess. i'm not sure what happened. my mom used it for awhile, but concluded that it wrecked her hair, so she hasn't used it since. i was home this weekend and needed to wash my hair and saw that she still had it.  i decided to try again. i'm glad that i did. i had wonderful results. i can't even believe it. it melted my new growth - it's so soft and moisturized, which is nothing short of amazing. i struggle each month to keep it moisturized. everything sits on top of it, but nothing seems to penetrate.  

i didn't use it as directed - meaning that i used a shampoo first - ojon hydrating shampoo because i wanted to ensure i got some silicones and oils out from the previous week. i then used it as directed on the bottle. i think i will continue to use it with shampoo because i'm concerned about silicone buildup over time. i'm also concerned about all of the reports of hair loss, so i will be monitoring my hair closely. i did  notice that my hair detangled very easily and i barely lost any hair during the process. my hair is salon fresh and i'm almost 8 weeks post. it's nothing short of amazing. my mom commented on how soft and bouncy my hair. i'm going to use this for the next few months and if the results continue, this will be my go to! hope it works out...

also, i used hair one from sally's last year and it just left my hair feeling coated. erplexed


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jul 9, 2013)

one more thing - this thread was started in 2011. has anyone experienced any hair loss or adverse effects with wen if you've been using it for awhile?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 9, 2013)

blessedandlucky said:


> one more thing - this thread was started in 2011. has anyone experienced any hair loss or adverse effects with wen if you've been using it for awhile?



blessedandlucky I think I've used wen since the fall of 2011.

I've had nothing but positive experiences with all the flavors. Be sure you use as directed, however, don't continue using this if you are having adverse effects. Your hair health isn't worth it.


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 9, 2013)

my mom said the WEN is stripping her relaxer? is anyone else noticing this with their hair?


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jul 9, 2013)

fatimablush, what do you mean by "stripping" the relaxer?


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 10, 2013)

she said that she used it a week after getting her relaxer and it made her hair feel like she didn't get a relaxer at all.

all she does is wash, conditioner, apply leave in conditioner and roller set. she only uses her electric rollers rarely.  she used optimum relaxer, left on for the  amount of time required for her hair. took the rollers out and heard all of this yelling...all the way toward my house...she is not happy. she has the pomengrante.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty sure I posted here due to the date of the OP, but I wanted to update as I think I was natural during the time this thread was created. I use WEN-similar products as WEN is too darn expensive for me. I am heavy-handed with conditioner, and at those prices, I would go broke. I use Lisa Rachel and RenPure Solution Cleansing Conditioners. Haven't tried HairOne yet, but will do so on my next haul. Love, love, love cleansing conditioners.

fatimablush

There is no such thing as "stripping a relaxer." Relaxers change actual internal bonds of hair, permanently. That is why you have to grow it out to get rid of it. I think likely her hair was not fully processed and it looked like it was due to the roller set. Then, when she washed, the texture became apparent. I have had this happen to me numerous times after a salon relaxer under processed me. They roller set so it looks straight and silky, but when you wash it, you see the spots they didn't process correctly!! 

AmiJay

Does GR stand for Guthy-Renker? If so, they are GOOD FOR THAT taking money when you have cancelled. I was a member of Principal Secret for a while, called to cancel, and they sent me $105 worth of product and took the money from my acct. So I kept the product and resold some. But I will never do business with them again, I recommend QVC though.


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 10, 2013)

GR is known for that...even if you cancel a month before your next order is due. never again.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I too am a relaxed head using Wen.  I just ordered the Summer Mango after being on auto ship and using the Fig, WVM and Ginger Pumpkin.  I've loved them all and my hair has been thriving and I'm looking forward to wonderful effects of Summer Mango.  I've heard so many positive reviews and I'm sure I'll feel like everyone else and be upset that it won't be available after this summer.  I may have to hit up QVC at least two more times for some SM in stock.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 - I just cowashed with the Summer Mango tonight.  I'm loving the scent as I airdry!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jul 10, 2013)

How long has everyone been using wen? Are the results consistent?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 11, 2013)

FelaShrine, I'm mad late, but yes, I have fine hair, am relaxed, and use Wen. When I initially joined lhcf, it was because of Wen-related damage. I later found out that I was over-moisturized. So now I just make sure I use a light protein whenever I wash, usually Aphogee 2 min., and I'm nice and balanced. 

blessedandlucky, four years and yes, results have been consistent.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 11, 2013)

^which is your fav fpr fine hair (and where the hell have you been


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jul 11, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 12, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> ^which is your fav fpr fine hair (and where the hell have you been


FelaShrine, I don't really have one. At first I got the Aloe Cucumber autoship. Then I bought a sampler that included Pomegranate, Sweet Almond Mint, and Lavender (which is supposedly for fine hair). I've tried 613 and the Gardenia one. A few months ago, I signed up for a really good deal from QVC, iirc, two 16oz, Sweet Almond and Pomegranate, autoshipped for $40. 

My conclusion is that the entire line provides excellent moisture. Some are thicker, some are thinner, but otherwise, I haven't noticed a discernible difference.  

In response to your other question, all I'll say in public is, my relationship is going _swimmingly_.  :blush3:


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 12, 2013)

and he's not an oyibo? how's that possible 

Haappy to hear that girl


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 12, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> and he's not an oyibo? how's that possible
> 
> Haappy to hear that girl



FelaShrine, 

Thaaaank you, sweetie.  Nope, homegrown like me. I found me a unicorn and scooped him up young! I was a girl with a plan. :wink2:


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 14, 2013)

Still waiting on my Summer Mango but tonight i deep conditioned with Hello Hydration and 613. Hair felt amazing going on. Excited about results


----------



## pink219 (Jul 14, 2013)

I want to try 613. The fig and tea tree are good, the fig takes a minute to get used to the smell though.


----------



## Toy (Jul 14, 2013)

I love Wen fig and 613 these  too are my fave pricy conditioners.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 14, 2013)

This is the third thing I want to add to my rotation. I have 2 staple conditioners and would like to add the Wen product line. Idk how I would go about using it though.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 14, 2013)

Toy said:


> I love Wen fig and 613 these  too are my fave pricy conditioners.



I've been using Fig since day 1...years now and started using 613 last year love them both!


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 
I still haven't figured out how to use this websiteerplexed, so I'll tell you a bit about my hair before I ask my question. I have relaxed hair and I'm in the process of growing out an inverted bob. I have very porous hair that's a dingy brown colour . I don't have a particular goal length in mind yet, however I would love to have healthy, manageable hair that requires a minimal amount of effort and product.

I recently started using wen fig (about 1 week ago) and although I really hate the smell of it, I love the concept of using one product. I've realized that my hair is feeling pasty and dull after it dries though. Can some of you ladies tell me exactly how you're using it so I can figure out how it can work for me?

Thanks


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 14, 2013)

beautyaddict4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I still haven't figured out how to use this websiteerplexed, so I'll tell you a bit about my hair before I ask my question. I have relaxed hair and I'm in the process of growing out an inverted bob. I have very porous hair that's a dingy brown colour . I don't have a particular goal length in mind yet, however I would love to have healthy, manageable hair that requires a minimal amount of effort and product.
> 
> I recently started using wen fig (about 1 week ago) and although I really hate the smell of it, I love the concept of using one product. I've realized that my hair is feeling pasty and dull after it dries though. Can some of you ladies tell me exactly how you're using it so I can figure out how it can work for me?
> ...



beautyaddict
Welcome to LHCF!

I have the Fig formula and some others. I mostly use it when I am deep in a relaxer stretch (after I reach 5 weeks post) bc they have so much silicone and protein and leave my hair soft and manageable. But I don't use them exclusively. I mostly use the fig and pomagranate together as a cowash when I need to add strength to the hair. 

The pasty, dull feeling may be product buildup from the cones and whatever else you are using. You probably need to clarify. I use ORS Creamy Aloe Poo once a month  to get rid of buildup to prevent eventual dryness and breakage.


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly, 
Thanks so much for the tip about clarifying. 

What are you using as a leave in and a moisturizer after using wen? After applying these products, does your hair still feel silky and light weight or does it feel weighed down? I can't stand that weighed down feeling because I leave my hair down due to the length.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just used my fig


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

beautyaddict4 said:


> mshoneyfly,
> Thanks so much for the tip about clarifying.
> 
> What are you using as a leave in and a moisturizer after using wen? After applying these products, does your hair still feel silky and light weight or does it feel weighed down? I can't stand that weighed down feeling because I leave my hair down due to the length.



beautyaddict4
I don't use a leave in product after Wen. Many people on this forum use a little more Wen after rinsing as a leave in. I have done it before but sometimes I don't.

I use my reg moisturize and seal products after my hair is about 80-90% dry (Im high porosity). My fav moisturizers right now are Komaza Care Coconut Hair Milk, Shea Moisture restorative conditioner (never used as a rinse out but love it as a moisturizer), Shea Moisture Thickening Growth Milk or Nubian Heritage Custard. 

Also, I have been experimenting with AVGel as a moisturizer too and on the scalp followed by Haitian Black Castor Oil. I really like it. I will try this on my next Wen wash.


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> beautyaddict4
> I don't use a leave in product after Wen. Many people on this forum use a little more Wen after rinsing as a leave in. I have done it before but sometimes I don't.
> 
> I use my reg moisturize and seal products after my hair is about 80-90% dry (Im high porosity). My fav moisturizers right now are Komaza Care Coconut Hair Milk, Shea Moisture restorative conditioner (never used as a rinse out but love it as a moisturizer), Shea Moisture Thickening Growth Milk or Nubian Heritage Custard.
> ...



mshoneyfly
I guess I'm gonna have to do some research because I haven't heard of those products before! Does waiting until your hair is 80-90% dry before applying these products make a big difference with the way your hair feels? I never thought of doing this.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

beautyaddict4 said:


> mshoneyfly
> I guess I'm gonna have to do some research because I haven't heard of those products before! Does waiting until your hair is 80-90% dry before applying these products make a big difference with the way your hair feels? I never thought of doing this.



beautyaddict
I am transitioning from relaxed bone straight to texturized so my hair is pretty high porosity. That means it dries quickly.  I usually keep it wrapped in a tshirt or towel until 80-90% dry. Then apply my products. The cones in the Wen leaves it smooth and soft but I do this even when I use something else. The hair is at its weakest when soaking wet so I lose a LOT less hair when I let it dry some. 

What are you currently using as a leave in and moisturizer?  How is it working out for you?


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> beautyaddict
> I am transitioning from relaxed bone straight to texturized so my hair is pretty high porosity. That means it dries quickly.  I usually keep it wrapped in a tshirt or towel until 80-90% dry. Then apply my products. The cones in the Wen leaves it smooth and soft but I do this even when I use something else. The hair is at its weakest when soaking wet so I lose a LOT less hair when I let it dry some.
> 
> What are you currently using as a leave in and moisturizer?  How is it working out for you?



mshoneyfly
Since I've started using Wen, I've been trying to figure out what works best with it. I've tried using one pump of wen as a leave-in and then sealing with hot six oil. I found that my hair felt a bit coated with this method. I've also tried using giovanni direct leave in and then sealing with hot six oil. Immediately after applying, my hair felt ok, however the next day, my hair felt pasty. Then again, this could be because I've been applying everything to wet hair.  I'm still in the trial and error period with Wen but I think the real issue is my high porosity hair. No matter what I use, my hair feels fragile and dehydrated the next day. I think I really need to work on a protein/moisture schedule so that I can really benefit from Wen.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

beautyaddict4
You need to use a sulfate shampoo pronto to remove the buildup or your hair is gonna start breaking. Try your first wash with a sulfate then apply the Wen immediately after for the 2nd wash. You should see a noticeable difference right away. 

IDK how familiar you are with relaxers but the poo that comes with a relaxer kit will remove all the cones and stuff from your hair. If not get ORS  Creamy Aloe poo. You can find at walgreens, cvs, walmart, target and any bss. Use this poo at least once a month. 

Then you can focus on your protein/moisture balance. If you don't clarify, the protein and moisture wont be able to penetrate because the cones act as a sealant and prevent the moisture and protein from getting into the hair shaft.


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> beautyaddict4
> You need to use a sulfate shampoo pronto to remove the buildup or your hair is gonna start breaking. Try your first wash with a sulfate then apply the Wen immediately after for the 2nd wash. You should see a noticeable difference right away.
> 
> IDK how familiar you are with relaxers but the poo that comes with a relaxer kit will remove all the cones and stuff from your hair. If not get ORS  Creamy Aloe poo. You can find at walgreens, cvs, walmart, target and any bss. Use this poo at least once a month.
> ...



mshoneyfly
So I just finished washing my hair with live clean apple cider vinegar clarifying shampoo and for my second wash, I used the mango coconut wen ( I just got it today and it feels a lot better than the fig in my hair). Afterwards, I used the Giovanni direct leave in conditioner and I sealed with hot six oil. Hopefully this will make my hair feel better.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 16, 2013)

Just cowashed with Wen Fig.  Loving the softness!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2013)

I may try this WEN thing again...just maybe.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

beautyaddict4

Thats great!!  Sounds like you're on the right track. Now what about a moisturizer??  What do you put on your dry hair throughout the week to replenish the moisture without having to rewet it?


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> beautyaddict4
> 
> Thats great!!  Sounds like you're on the right track. Now what about a moisturizer??  What do you put on your dry hair throughout the week to replenish the moisture without having to rewet it?



mshoneyfly
To be honest, I'm not sure what to use that won't weigh my hair down. Any suggestions?


----------



## janeemat (Jul 17, 2013)

I just ordered Wen since they had a special for $29.95.  I am curious to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 18, 2013)

beautyaddict4 said:


> mshoneyfly
> To be honest, I'm not sure what to use that won't weigh my hair down. Any suggestions?



Something with water as the first ingredient. Some naturals use a tiny bit of rinse out conditioner on each section like Tresemme Naturals or one of the VO5 conditioners. You could also cowash with these during the week to add moisture. I use mostly Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. Its a rinse out but I use it on dry relaxed hair during the week. I like products that do double and triple duty. One of the hair masques by Nubian Heritage also works as a prepoo, DC and moisturizer. I also have a sample of Komaza Care coconut hair milk that I like.

I think there is a thread on fav leave ins and moisturizers on here if you do a search. Other LHCFers may want to chime in as well

HHHG!!


----------



## beautyaddict4 (Jul 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Something with water as the first ingredient. Some naturals use a tiny bit of rinse out conditioner on each section like Tresemme Naturals or one of the VO5 conditioners. You could also cowash with these during the week to add moisture. I use mostly Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. Its a rinse out but I use it on dry relaxed hair during the week. I like products that do double and triple duty. One of the hair masques by Nubian Heritage also works as a prepoo, DC and moisturizer. I also have a sample of Komaza Care coconut hair milk that I like.
> 
> I think there is a thread on fav leave ins and moisturizers on here if you do a search. Other LHCFers may want to chime in as well
> 
> HHHG!!



mshoneyfly
Thanks so much for the suggestions and advice! 

Ladies, 
How often are you co-washing with wen and how  often do you clarify?


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 3, 2013)

Time to buy some more Wen.  I love trying different flavors!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2013)

I checked into Fig and see it has wheat protein.  It tends to leave my hair feeling protein like. So disappointed. Guess I'll pass.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2013)

Any low porosity heads using Wen, namely Wen Fig?

JJamiah loves Wen Sixthirteen -- any low porosity using this one also?


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 4, 2013)

I use Wen 613 and Wen Fig but I am a Hipo. My hair loves it.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 15, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I use Wen 613 and Wen Fig but I am a Hipo. My hair loves it.



I just ordered the Wen 613 as an early birthday present to myself. Anxious to try this out!


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 15, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Any low porosity heads using Wen, namely Wen Fig?
> 
> JJamiah loves Wen Sixthirteen -- any low porosity using this one also?



*pushes divachyk towards Fig*

get it from Sephora so in case it doesnt agree with you, thenb you can return it.

Sephora doesnt carry 613 so Im not gonna bother with that til they do.


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 16, 2013)

Just used 613 tonight after not using it for awhile. My hair feels and smells great. I've been trying to use up some other products like the Spring Gardenia Green Tea, which I finally used up tonight on my 1st cleanse...used 613 for the second. I didn't really care for the SGGT and I'm glad I've finished it. Now I'm on to the Summer Mango Coconut...anyone try this yet? Is it moisturizing?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> *pushes divachyk towards Fig*
> 
> get it from Sephora so in case it doesnt agree with you, thenb you can return it.
> 
> Sephora doesnt carry 613 so Im not gonna bother with that til they do.



FelaShrine, WEN made my hair feel like it had received a protein treatment. Meh. Verdict still out.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 16, 2013)

divachyk
Thats what 613, GGT and the coconut mango do for me too so I use it as a protein treatment but I mix with something moisturizing for balance...Tresemme Naturals, Shea Moisture, Australian pink clay. 

Now the Fig and Pomegranate...those are moisturizing


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> divachyk
> Thats what 613, GGT and the coconut mango do for me too so I use it as a protein treatment but I mix with something moisturizing for balance...Tresemme Naturals, Shea Moisture, Australian pink clay.
> 
> Now the Fig and Pomegranate...those are moisturizing



mshoneyfly, wheat protein strengthens my strands, thus the Fig was like a mild protein treatment. I'll definitely have to up the moisture when using that product. I know it's moisturizing for most but not for me. Oh well, picky hair I suppose.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2013)

And so it begins......................



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## janeemat (Aug 20, 2013)

Me me me! I can raise my hand now  I use Wen just as suggested and my results are soft, flowing bouncy hair I have the sweet almond mint and use it in the place of cowashing. On shampoo day I stick to my normal regimen.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 21, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> And so it begins......................
> 
> View attachment 221959
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
They sent this to me with my 3 month supply. I wonder if they will include it with it each time? Apparently it acts as a booster to the cleansing conditioner.


----------



## NicoleSelah (Aug 21, 2013)

I use Wen Fig and my hair loves it. It leaves my hair hydrated, bouncy and with a nice shine. 

Next month I will try the 613 cleansing conditioner.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok ya'll, I rarely endorse a product after just one use, buuuuut.........

Ermegaw!  613 is the best!  I cowashed with it last night and my previously relaxed hair felt like liquid butta on contact.  My newgrowth resisted, but was no match for the greatness that is 613!  Annnnnd when I woke up this morning and removed my scarf, my almost 17 week's worth of newgrowth was laid in the shade!  I swooped my hair up in my daily bun with zero problems! 

I'm in no way dumping my regular Wen flavors, but I really hope the 613 keeps doing this!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^^^^^pic didn't attach....

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 22, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> ^^^^^^^pic didn't attach....
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



sunnieb, I am glad it worked out for you.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2013)

613 is the BEST.Com....


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 26, 2013)

There will be a bunch of Wen specials on QVC next Saturday. Chaz will be on several times that day. I preordered and already rec'd the TSV for that day: 32 oz bottle of your choice along with 2 oz oil( I got Fig) and 16 oz of the new Seasonal Fall Apple Spice and the spray to go with it. I went back and reordered it with Tea Tree too. The package is $59...good deal.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 26, 2013)

Chrismiss, that is a great deal. I might have to place an order. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 26, 2013)

By the way, the new autumn scent smells like a caramel apple pie...yummy!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 26, 2013)

Chrismiss said:


> By the way, the new autumn scent smells like a caramel apple pie...yummy!



Chrismiss - oooooohhhhh!  Gotta get this!


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's the item# if you ladies wanna take a look at it:  A239211

Here's a description: From WEN by Chaz Dean, Cleanse & Treat Collection with a Seasonal Scent. WEN's moisturizing cleansing conditioners are a rare blend of herbs and natural ingredients. Includes: 32-fl oz Cleansing Conditioner (Choice of Pomegranate, Sweet Almond Mint, Tea Tree, Lavender, Fig, or Cucumber Aloe); 2-fl oz Treatment Oil; 16-fl oz Fall Apple Spice Cleansing Conditioner; and 2-fl oz Fall Apple Spice Replenishing Treatment Mist.

Here's the schedule of qvc appearances on 8/31: Tune in to QVC for WEN by Chaz Dean - Hair & Body Care 
Saturday, August 31, 2013 from Midnight – 1 a.m., 2 – 4 p.m., 6 – 8 p.m., 9 – 11 p.m. ET 

They may have some one time only specials too!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrismiss - Glad I checked in on this thread.  I was about to order more Fig, but I think I'll get the Autumn scent. 

I cowashed with 613 tonight and my hair is still in love! :heart2:


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 15, 2013)

sooo I caved and bought wen fig I can't wait to use it for the first time


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2013)

tequilad28 - you're gonna love it! 

Be sure to follow the directions so that you get the full WEN effect.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 16, 2013)

I really want to try WEN. Im going to buy it as a Black Friday/early Christmas gift to myself.  I dont get it though  Do I shampoo.DC, and use as a leave in? Use as a shampoo then DC with whatever, or shampoo and use WEN as a DC? Im so confused   Someone help me.


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 17, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I really want to try WEN. Im going to buy it as a Black Friday/early Christmas gift to myself.  I dont get it though  Do I shampoo.DC, and use as a leave in? Use as a shampoo then DC with whatever, or shampoo and use WEN as a DC? Im so confused   Someone help me.



Ya im still waiting on my shipment n was gonna ask too. I think you are suppose to replace your shampoo with it. I wanna kno do you DC after or just go directly to your leave-ins?


----------



## Chrismiss (Sep 17, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I really want to try WEN. Im going to buy it as a Black Friday/early Christmas gift to myself.  I dont get it though  Do I shampoo.DC, and use as a leave in? Use as a shampoo then DC with whatever, or shampoo and use WEN as a DC? Im so confused   Someone help me.



I hope I'm not misrepresenting but I think most of us here that use Wen use it as the cleanser , then follow up with the conditioner of our choice. Occasionally, I use it as the cleanser and conditioner but only if I'm rushing. I do always use it as my leave in though. Be sure to incorporate a protein conditioner in as well because your hair can get over moisturized with Wen.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 17, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I really want to try WEN. Im going to buy it as a Black Friday/early Christmas gift to myself.  I dont get it though  Do I shampoo.DC, and use as a leave in? Use as a shampoo then DC with whatever, or shampoo and use WEN as a DC? Im so confused   Someone help me.





tequilad28 said:


> Ya im still waiting on my shipment n was gonna ask too. I think you are suppose to replace your shampoo with it. I wanna kno do you DC after or just go directly to your leave-ins?



When I use WEN, that's all I use.  I shampoo later in the week.


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> When I use WEN, that's all I use.  I shampoo later in the week.



Not even leave ins? Or M&S?


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 17, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Not even leave ins? Or M&S?



Sorry, yes, I use my regular leave-ins to airdry - carrot oil, NTM, and Rusk Smoother.


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Sorry, yes, I use my regular leave-ins to airdry - carrot oil, NTM, and Rusk Smoother.



Oh ok no DC. Thx for the info


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 19, 2013)

It has arrived fig wen is here I'm soo excited


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 20, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Oh ok no DC. Thx for the info



tequilad28 I dc'd with WEN Fig once and didn't see a big difference from when I just cowash with it.


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 20, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> tequilad28 I dc'd with WEN Fig once and didn't see a big difference from when I just cowash with it.



Ya that was my original plan. Cowash in btwn washes to add more moisture to my hair.  Esp with working out I dont want to strip my hair by washing it with shampoo more than once a week. But I do appreciate the info. I watched the dvd like a million times so I get it right.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Sep 29, 2013)

Groupon Goods have Wen on sale for $23


----------



## Chrismiss (Oct 2, 2013)

Ladies there's anew scent out...bamboo green tea. Getting good reviews too.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, I saw this bamboo green tea on FB. The name alone makes me wanna buy it and I havent even seen the ingredients list   Is this one available on QVC yet?

I used the gardenia green tea for 1st time last week as a cowash.  It has soy protein and all the amino acids just like the 613. It was pretty awesome!!  I only have a 16 oz of this 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Chrismiss (Oct 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Yeah, I saw this bamboo green tea on FB. The name alone makes me wanna buy it and I havent even seen the ingredients list   Is this one available on QVC yet?
> 
> I used the gardenia green tea for 1st time last week as a cowash.  It has soy protein and all the amino acids just like the 613. It was pretty awesome!!  I only have a 16 oz of this
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Yes, it's on qvc for $26. It's getting reviews. I didn't like the gardenia green era smell but I liked the way it made my hair feel. I'm hoping the bamboo scent smells better.


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 7, 2013)

ok so I have used wen fig twice now and it does leave my hair super soft.  But when I use a wide tooth comb to detangle while I'm washing it out, I've noticed more than usual shed hairs coming out.  More than when I detangle after dcing with my other conditioners on regular shampoo wash days. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 8, 2013)

anyone at all???


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 8, 2013)

^I havent. do you detangle before you use wash?


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 8, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> ^I havent. do you detangle before you use wash?



no, but I never do and I don't get that many shed hair.  I bought aubrey GPB shampoo perhaps I need a light protein because I also use aphogee 2 min on regular wash days


----------



## KPH (Oct 8, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> ok so I have used wen fig twice now and it does leave my hair super soft.  But when I use a wide tooth comb to detangle while I'm washing it out, I've noticed more than usual shed hairs coming out.  More than when I detangle after dcing with my other conditioners on regular shampoo wash days. Has anyone experienced this?




I always say clarify first before using Wen


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 8, 2013)

KPH said:


> I always say clarify first before using Wen



I didnt the first time but I did the second time no difference.  I do tea rinses on reg wash days but not when I cowash with wen. Hmm wonder if I should a tea rinse next time


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 13, 2013)

So, I cowashed with WEN 613 last night and my hair is a little flat today.   Where's my WEN fluffiness????

Not sure what I did differently, but I airdried as usual and bunned before going to bed.

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

Wen has another seasonal it's the Fall Apple Spice.  Its scent seems to be quite controversial, likened to a Yankee Candle.  I love the scent.  It is strong, but its lingering effects were quite subtle for me and every now and again, I'd get a comforting, personal whiff of it, nothing that would bother others.

The ingredients are top notch.  This formula tops them all, including 613.  The real proof was using it.  I cleansed with it 2x as Chaz suggests, rinsed, then added the Fall Apple Spice oil to it and whipped up a mask and slept in it overnight, rinsed the next morning, added a bit more for leave-in, air dried and my hair was fabulous.  This was done a week ago on my natural hair.  My hair was soft and shiny, my curls were actually shining.  Needless to say, I can't wait to try it out on my relaxed hair.  

With all the controversy, I'm not sure if Chaz will bring this one back.  He got smart and put it in the 32 oz. size immediately, before all of us Wen junkies could beg him to do so.  But I'm crazy about the formula, so I'm picking up my other two bottles that I ordered from the post office tomorrow.  My favorites are: Ginger Pumpkin, Fig, 613 in that order, but this one trumps them all.


----------



## Chrismiss (Oct 15, 2013)

kellistarr said:


> Wen has another seasonal it's the Fall Apple Spice.  Its scent seems to be quite controversial, likened to a Yankee Candle.  I love the scent.  It is strong, but its lingering effects were quite subtle for me and every now and again, I'd get a comforting, personal whiff of it, nothing that would bother others.
> 
> The ingredients are top notch.  This formula tops them all, including 613.  The real proof was using it.  I cleansed with it 2x as Chaz suggests, rinsed, then added the Fall Apple Spice oil to it and whipped up a mask and slept in it overnight, rinsed the next morning, added a bit more for leave-in, air dried and my hair was fabulous.  This was done a week ago on my natural hair.  My hair was soft and shiny, my curls were actually shining.  Needless to say, I can't wait to try it out on my relaxed hair.
> 
> With all the controversy, I'm not sure if Chaz will bring this one back.  He got smart and put it in the 32 oz. size immediately, before all of us Wen junkies could beg him to do so.  But I'm crazy about the formula, so I'm picking up my other two bottles that I ordered from the post office tomorrow.  My favorites are: Ginger Pumpkin, Fig, 613 in that order, but this one trumps them all.



Loved your review. I have it but I haven't used it yet. I'm still trying to use up Summer Mango Coconut. I'm looking forward to trying FAS especially after your review.


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 29, 2013)

sooo after a 3rd attempt wen fig is a no go. I noticed that my hair was shedding a lot despite being extra careful to detangle before I wash as suggested and even when I did my tea rinse a lot of hair was still coming out.  After my hair was 70% dry and I put my leave in and serum and it was still coming out when I combed that was it for me!  I found out that there are others whose hair were falling out or had thinned out in a few months due to wen but Im just happy that I;m stopping to avoid any setbacks. I really wanted to be a wen head but I guess my hair says otherwise.  Funny thing is this last time my hair wasn't that soft at allerplexed. I guess Ill just use my other conditioners to co wash for extra moisture.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 29, 2013)

The only one I like is 613 and it's never on sale or has free shipping... :-(   I used up my last bottle but won't repurchase unless I see an unbelievable deal.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 29, 2013)

KPH said:


> I always say clarify first before using Wen



Clarifying works for me with 613.   Also, If I've used it too many times in a row I have to clarify before I use another cleanser.  So, I clarify going in and out with 613.  That seems to work well for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 29, 2013)

Just ordered the Fall Apple Spice!  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## NurseB (Oct 31, 2013)

I watched the WEN special on QVC and I would love to try some. I have fine ends (that I'm battling with) and low porosity hair. Which should I began with? I've heard great things about the fig, sweet almond mint, tea tree and 613.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2013)

This smells divine!   Can't wait to use it! 


Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 6, 2013)

NurseB have you checked out the fine-haired ladies thread? I'm sure they would be able to help.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 7, 2013)

To all my Wen aficionados.
Have you ever used Wen cleansing condish as a moisturizing treatment to balance out a protein treatment?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## NurseB (Nov 8, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @NurseB have you checked out the fine-haired ladies thread? I'm sure they would be able to help.




I will look there. Thanks


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 8, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> To all my Wen aficionados.
> Have you ever used Wen cleansing condish as a moisturizing treatment to balance out a protein treatment?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Hyacinthe do you mean like using WEN right after/before a protein treatment or just as part of the hair regimen?


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 10, 2013)

sunnieb more like in case of emergency. I ran out of conditioner and i really needed to do a protein treatment. Wen condish was the only 1 I had on hand.
so it got me thinking...I wonder if I can use this as an after protein moisturzing condish?


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 15, 2013)

Used the Fall Apple Spice last night and I think I like it better than Fig and 613!

My hair just really took to this product and I love the smell.  Like someone said, it's a combo of caramel and apple.  Yum!  I kept fluffing and smelling my hair this morning while I put it up in a bun. 

I see there's a controversy with this scent, so I'll go ahead and order a few more bottles before it disappears.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 28, 2013)

As I recover from surgery, I'm going to be a total WEN head for a while.  It's just so easy to cowash with WEN and KIM.  Since I'm wearing a bun daily, I think I'll be ok not dc'ing for a while.  

Still loving the Fall Apple Spice.  I'm doing some online Black Friday shopping right now, and I was hoping for some deals on WEN, especially the Fall Apple Spice.  This scent is really getting ripped in the reviews with so many hating the smell. 

Maybe they'll discount it soon....


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 29, 2013)

sunnieb Please post if they do discount it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

Used my wen fig this morning to wash, loved it as usual


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 1, 2013)

Used Fall Apple Spice again tonight.  My hair seems to prefer this over the 613.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 5, 2013)

Ms. Tiki


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 5, 2013)

sunnieb That's about $16 each. Why did you do this to me? Thanks! LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> That's about $16 each. Why did you do this to me? Thanks! LOL



Ms. Tiki - did you order it yet?  It was supposed to end today, but the offer was extended until tomorrow. 

I just ordered mine.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 7, 2013)

No, that's why it was torture. I can't order anything until Fri


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 8, 2013)

I ordered this yesterday:

WEN by Chaz Dean Cleanse, Volume, & Shine 4-pc Gift Set






16-oz Cleansing Conditioner (Sweet Almond)
6-oz Styling Creme
7.5-oz Nourishing Mousse
2-oz Smoothing Glossing Serum

I've always wanted to try the other 3 products so here is my chance. Also the only scent I have ever tried has been Fig.

has anyone used those if so your thoughts?

I am on auto delivery for Fig and 613.

I am relaxed.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 13, 2013)

Received my 5 bottles of WEN today!


----------



## Chrismiss (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my 5 bottle set also. Debating whether to keep it...decisions, decisions.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 14, 2013)

As a relaxed head Wen user this is how I use Wen when I do my relaxer/touchup......

1. Put Relaxer in 
2. Rinse out with water
3. Wash with Wen (Fig or whatever - today I used Sweet Almond)
4. Wash with Neutralizing Shampoo (2 times)
5. Wash again with Wen, this time 613 for the moisturizing properties and slip.
6. Style

HTH!


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 14, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> As a relaxed head Wen user this is how I use Wen when I do my relaxer/touchup......
> 
> 1. Put Relaxer in
> 2. Rinse out with water
> ...



Why are you using the neutralizing shampoo in between? Do you feel that Wen builds up in your hair?


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 14, 2013)

Pennefeather said:


> Why are you using the neutralizing shampoo in between? Do you feel that Wen builds up in your hair?



I thought the neutralizing shampoo stops the processing of the relaxer so I am afraid not to use it.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 14, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> I thought the neutralizing shampoo stops the processing of the relaxer so I am afraid not to use it.



This is correct.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2013)

Used the Winter Cranberry tonight and my hair loves it!  Melted through my ng like nothing.  Amazing slip!


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got the mousse, sweet almond and love it. I usually wash and slick/mold my short hair with mousse and air dry.... The Wen mousse left my hair soft and silky I could not keep my hands out of my hair... I will purchase again.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 27, 2014)

Used the Fall Apple Spice tonight and it softened my 18 weeks' post hair like it was nothing!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 27, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Used the Fall Apple Spice tonight and it softened my 18 weeks' post hair like it was nothing!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



OMG! Fall apple spice sounds divine. I've been busy being a newlywed so I've missed out on the new conditioners.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so tempted to go back to using Wen, but that's what caused moisture overload for me in the past and that was one scary setback!


----------



## Relentless (Feb 16, 2014)

Wen is the next product for me to try.  I have read so many good reviews and spoke with someone recently that uses Wen and can attest to it.

I want to try the Fig first, but I see QVC has a waitlist for it.  I think I may order the Discovery kit, so I can try different ones.  I can't wait to try the 613 too.


----------



## emada (Feb 16, 2014)

This thread came right on time, this weather is having its way with my hair! My hair feels dry and crispy after washing and DCing last week. I saw the commercial and just finished going through this thread. I'll keep in eye out for any good deals and hopefully try it out in the coming weeks.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 17, 2014)

Cowashed with Spring Gardenia Tea tonight and I love this laid back smell.  My hair feels like silk as I airdry.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not relaxed but my ends were feeling crunchy as ever and NOTHING was working. I almost made an appt to get another trim. Totally forgot my friend gave me her lavender mint because she hated it several months ago. My hair feels amazing. I did a wash n go. Left a considerable amount in, and wrapped my hair in a t shirt. Boom! I'm ordering more from qvc. Curious to try the 613. The fig worked well too when I used it in the summer.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 25, 2014)

Used the Spring Gardenia again last night and my hair felt and looked so nice and bouncy today.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 5, 2014)

Used up the last of my WEN Fall Apple Spice tonight.  I have some other flavors, but I'm tempted to buy more Apple Spice.....


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 8, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Used up the last of my WEN Fall Apple Spice tonight.  I have some other flavors, but I'm tempted to buy more Apple Spice.....



sunnieb are you going to try the summer honey peach when it comes out June 1st? I cant wait!


----------



## sunnieb (May 8, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @sunnieb are you going to try the summer honey peach when it comes out June 1st? I cant wait!



Girl YES!  I didn't even look up the new summer flavor.  This sound delicious! 

BillsBackerz67


----------



## MzRhonda (May 9, 2014)

I hope he has the gallons then I need Fig, 613 and Sweet Almond Mint .


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (May 18, 2014)

For those who are interested, the Summer Honey Peach cleanser is now available.  Item number A259092.  I may try it.  I love peach scents and the ingredients look great.  My hair loves honey.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have been using WEN for about 2 years now.. I like Fig, but I'm in love with Bamboo Green Tea..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 22, 2014)

I got the Tea Tree and Fig gallons this time.

I am in love with Tea Tree this is my first time using it.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm not allowing myself to buy and of the Summer Honey Peach until I use up all the WEN I have.  

For those who've tried it, do you like it?  How did your hair respond?  How's the scent?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2014)

They have a 29.99 special going on right now but when I called a man answered saying "Hello". I gave up.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jul 5, 2014)

I just started using it and I love it! My hair hadn't been that soft or moisturizer since I first relaxed a few months ago. I'm strictly wen now.   The only thing I don't like, is that I called and order the 29.00 special, and I kept emphasizing I only wanted what I could get with the 29.00. She said ok. She confirmed I would only be charged 29.00. I double checked with her multiple times.   A few days later I get an email saying id be charged 89.00!!! I called and they said that's for a 3 month supply. I said, I only wanted to spend 29.00!!!! They just didn't understand that. Smh.  I hate companies that outsource.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> They have a 29.99 special going on right now but when I called a man answered saying "Hello". I gave up.



Saludable84 This happened to me one time when I called to refill a prescription - I hung up.

jessicarabbit - was this experience through QVC??? erplexed


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 5, 2014)

You guys need to order through QVC....best prices and deals and sometimes easy pay. 

Those infomercial reps are trained to upsell you. 

QVC summer honey peach $29 link 

http://www.qvc.com/WEN-by-Chaz-Dean-Summer-Honey-Peach-Cleansing-Conditioner.product.A256875.html?sc=A256875-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-9-_-A256875&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/75/a256875.001?$uslarge$

link for the others

http://www.qvc.com/WEN-by-Chaz-Dean-Choice-of-16-oz-Cleansing-Conditioner.product.A89153.html?sc=A89153-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-17-_-A89153&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/53/a89153.001?$uslarge$

ETA: I order online through QVC I don't call my orders in.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2014)

Just ordered me some Summer Honey Peach!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 8, 2014)

sunnieb

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2014)

Rozlewis - you got it!  Says I should have it by Aug. 15 and you know Imma bust it open right then!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 14, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 14, 2014)

I love Summer Honey Peach. It's so moisturizing.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 14, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF




sunnieb

It came right on time. I know you are happy.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Fall Tuscan Pear?

I think I'll go ahead and order a bottle.

I loved the Summer Honey Peach.  The scent was a bit understated by WEN standards, but it moisturized my hair like all the others.  Definite keeper.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 27, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Has anyone tried the Fall Tuscan Pear?  I think I'll go ahead and order a bottle.  I loved the Summer Honey Peach.  The scent was a bit understated by WEN standards, but it moisturized my hair like all the others.  Definite keeper.



Decided not to. I heard the formula is extremely light and not very moisturizing.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 18, 2014)

Cowashed with WEN 613 tonight to loosen up all this newgrowth.   Worked like a charm!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 28, 2014)

Decided to give the Tuscan Pear a try

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 28, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Cowashed with WEN 613 tonight to loosen up all this newgrowth.   Worked like a charm!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



sunnieb

I still love the Wen 613. I think I might purchase the gallon from QVC.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 28, 2014)

Rozlewis It took me a while to use up the 613.  Since it's more expensive, I savored it longer than the others.

I'm letting the Tuscan Pear "breath" right now.  Plan to use it later tonight.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 29, 2014)

Rozlewis - I think the Tuscan Pear is a keeper!   I have soft, moisturized hair as usual with WEN.

I like the scent, although it's a bit light.  I'm used to WEN being more fragrant.  I guess all the backlash from the Fall Apple Spice is having a ripple effect on the new flavors.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 3, 2014)

WEN is on sale!!! 
_
What is it: The WEN Cleansing Conditioner Collection is the ultimate set of cleansing conditioners individually boxed and ready to give to your friends and family for the holidays. This beautiful set of five cleansing conditioners includes your choice of beloved classic fragrances: Sweet Almond Mint, Pomegranate, Bamboo Green Tea, Fig, and Tea Tree. Or, you can treat everyone to delightful seasonal scents: Fall Ginger Pumpkin, Winter Vanilla Mint, Summer Mango Coconut, Spring Orange Blossom and Summer Honey Peach._

_The Today's Special Value® is only available at its special price until 11:59 p.m. PT on December 6, 2014 while quantity remains. Price and/or prices shown may not include shipping, handling or applicable sales tax._

_Special Price: $79.92
Shipping & Handling: $9.72
Easy Pay! 4 Installments of $19.98, plus Tax and S & H_


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 11, 2015)

I love QVC!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 23, 2016)

I tried giving up WEN, but it's just so good for my hair!  My intent was to use up my stash and find something else to cowash with.

But, things change. 

Got an email from QVC today and WEN gallons after on sale! 

Got me a gallon of Fall Ginger Pumpkin on the way!


----------



## kellistarr (Sep 24, 2016)

I came across Chaz on tv by accident and *could not pass up* the Classic and Seasonal kit, featuring the Vanilla Pumpkin, (new seasonal choice)  Classic remoist conditioner, Classic oil, and Classic 32 0z for $59.99, free shipping and 6 easy pay installments for a one -time purchase!  My classic option was tea tree, but you could choose any of the classics, all full-sized.  I  could *NOT *say no.   It's been about 4 years since I have ordered WEN and I was due for a new flavor.


----------



## candita (Sep 24, 2016)

I used to be ride or die for WEN but it just wasn't giving my hair the level of moisture it needed. Combined with the criticisms about WEN and hair loss and that I started having some hair loss along my temples, I put it down. Not sure WEN was actually the cause but figured it was time to try something else


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 28, 2016)

Got my gallon of Ginger Pumpkin today!  This thing is huge!


----------



## Blue_Berry (Sep 28, 2016)

Did Wen change their formula? I use to hear so much raves,  but now I hear bad things about their products.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 28, 2016)

blueberry2118 said:


> Did Wen change their formula? I use to hear so much raves,  but now I hear bad things about their products.



I only buy my Wen from QVC, so I trust that it's authentic.  If you get it from eBay or Amazon who knows?

There was a lawsuit a while back because a few ladies said that it made their hair come out.  I never had any issues.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 30, 2016)

I have enough WEN to last me till the next 18 months if not more.... I am not buying anymore. I've used Shea Moisture and like their line and price point. I have been getting a great deal when I go to the hair shows.... I am being converted.... I am using Shea moisture Jamaican castor oil line .... So far... So good...


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 30, 2018)

I still have some WEN and on the fence about ordering more. 

The criticism has died down, but so many women lost their hair and blame this product. 

My hair still loves it, but I'm in a good place where my hair is growing steadily and can't afford another setback.


----------

